# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 10 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## دبويه2007

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 

وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع


وفقكن الله 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## عواشهـ

انا اول ًٍ@!وحده هههه
ابا اله استيكرات الحنه ...

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ابغي قطاعات بأشكال يديده وغريبه والاسعار تكون مناسبه.. القطاعات اللي اقصدها ما تكون حديد.. ابغي بلاستيك اللي تنضغط من فوق

----------


## al3yon121

ابغي تاجرة اوفر لي ملابس بنت 5 سنوات
ملابس اصليه 100 %

ماركة بربري و رالف لوين بولو

----------


## الهفآيف}-

ابا الاله اللي تسوي استكرات الحنا .

وبغيت جواتي سبورتيه لبنات الثانويه لون اسود + شنط سبورتيه لبنات الثانويه

----------


## عيون الشمس

ابا ورد كروشيه بحجم كبير وباسعار مناسبة

----------


## أم مطر

سوع نسائيه ..

الاسعار اقل من 300 

+ قطع حرير

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

ابا شرات هالنعال

----------


## غاية الضوء

ابا وحدة تسوي اشكال بالكروشيه باحجام مختلفة وبسعر مناسب 
وابا وحدة اتوفرلي الازرار ( العقم ) الملونة باشكال حلوة 
وابا فصوص سوارافيسكي بالوان حلوة واصلية وبسعر مناسب 

يمنع طلب التأجير في المول الفضي


وابا من هالشرايط بالوان مختلفة بهالحجم وبعد ايي بس فيه لمعة مب بس هالتعرجات ( بسعر الجملة ) ^^
تسمحلي التاجرة اللي خذت عنها الصورة .



وابا هالمشوط بدون الشغل اللي عليه بس يكون ياي بالعرض اكثر وابا من النوعية الزينة ( بسعر الجملة ) ^^
تسمحلي التاجرة اللي خذت عنها الصورة

----------


## ام عبدالعزيز4

انا بغيت كاميرات مراقبه يعني اربع كاميرات افجهاز واحد بس بسعر حلو

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا منظم الشنطة

----------


## الساهية89

بغيت حد يوفرلي كريم betnovate لتبيض المنطقه الحساسه 
بغيت تخدير المنطقة الحساسة emlaa cream ( كريم أملا)

اللي تقدر توفرهن لي تراسلني ع الخاص أرجوووووووكن

----------


## فاقدة ابوها

ابا توزيـعات الاعراس جـاهزة ..

----------


## ام مايا

شاي التبيتي بالنعنع بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم بليييز
ابغي مانيكان كامل بدون راس
وما يزيد عن 200 درهم

اللي عندها او تقدر توفرلي منه تراسلني ع الخاص

والسموحه
^^

----------


## كوين فاشن

*مواضيع الماكييرات ( للعرايس ) + اسعار مناسبه*

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي فستان سهره بسيط وراقي ف نفس الوقت ... قياس اكس لارج.... باسرع وقت ممكن^_^

----------


## أم فلفول

الله يخليكم

اختي فالثانويه أدبي وكتبهم وايد

لين الحين ماخذت شنطه

منو توفر شنط ... هـيه تبا من الطوال

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بنات ابغي مكياج بن ناي الايشدوا مالهم حلو

----------


## عنود الشامسي

> ابا شرات هالنعال



انااا بعد ابغي نفسه بليييز

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اشحالكم عساكم بخير 

ياتاجرات ابغي شنطة السوع 
والسعر الحلو مب الغالي

والسموحة

----------


## غاية الضوء

> ابا وحدة تسوي اشكال بالكروشيه باحجام مختلفة وبسعر مناسب 
> وابا وحدة اتوفرلي الازرار ( العقم ) الملونة باشكال حلوة 
> وابا فصوص سوارافيسكي بالوان حلوة واصلية وبسعر مناسب 
> 
> يمنع طلب التأجير في المول الفضي
> 
> 
> وابا من هالشرايط بالوان مختلفة بهالحجم وبعد ايي بس فيه لمعة مب بس هالتعرجات ( بسعر الجملة ) ^^
> تسمحلي التاجرة اللي خذت عنها الصورة .
> ...

----------


## shai6oonah

أبي حد يوفرلــي شيل الصفوه 
بكل الألواان

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ايا قمصان كويتي اسعار معقولة مو مبالغ فيها تراني انا مو مليونيرة هههههههه

----------


## تساهيل تساهيل

صار لي مده ادور على تاجره اتعامل معاها بخصوص أطلب منها ملابس لبنوتي بعمر عشر سنوات قياس 14 + 16 ملابس أو بدل تنانير أو فساتين سامبل أو التيشيرتات اللي يلبس تحتها لكنات ... بليز سايره الحج انشاء الله وابغي مساعدتكم 
ام مايد

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم بليييز
ابغي مانيكان كامل بدون راس
وما يزيد عن 200 درهم

اللي عندها او تقدر توفرلي منه تراسلني ع الخاص

والسموحه
^^

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي بوكس الخواتم اللي طابقيين .. رف تحت بعض

----------


## ummohammed

السلام عليكم خواتي التاجرات:
لو سمحتو ابي اسدالات الصلاة القطنية الي تي مع الشيلة بس تكون الشيلة نفس القياس من الجنبين مو جنب طويل وجنب قصير
وما اريد الي الي يكون قماشهم مثل الويل لأن يشف اريده قطن ياباني ويكون طويل وايد لين الارض



 :Astaghfor:

----------


## جـروح

بنات أريد أسامي التاجرات اللَيۓِّ يسون سويتات حق المناسبات

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عبي رووووعه للكلية
بس ما ابا اليموديل اليديد اللي يكون عند الايد واسع
ابا المويلات العادية الكم قد الايد

----------


## الأمل الساطع

التاجرات اللي يسوون توزيعات للمواليد يراسلوووني بلييييييز ..

----------


## مها كامري

ابا اساور فزاع 
باسرع وقت

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي ملابس حركات كويتيه او فساتين ناعمة

----------


## عسل وردي

هلا خواتي 

منو توفرلي بسعر حلو
1: شورت النحت الى علاقي مع سنتيان او بدون شورت لين الركبه اوكيلوت

2: كيلوت /شورت تكبير الارداف بالسيلكون



3: الكيراتين الاصلي العلاجي بدون تمليس/اوتمليس 2 % تمليس فيه 


ضروووووووووري قبل اخر الشهر لظروف السفر

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

ابآ تآجره تطلبلي من موقع صيني ضرووووووري  :Smile:

----------


## زمن زايد

_ابغي شيل بقصات وحركات وكرستالات واللي موجود عندكم باسعار مناسبه_

----------


## أم آمنة

*ابا الاله اللي تسوي استكرات الحنا .

وابغي عبايات ساده بقصات حلوة...ياليت اللي ممكن تفصلي باسعار مناسبة تراسلني*

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

أبى وحده من راك تسوي لي كب كيك لذيييييذ حق باجر ظروري بنات

----------


## أم فلفول

ابا قمصان بيض نفس المدارس بس ستايلات حلوه

للمريول طبعا

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا قطع كريب مخلوط بقطن او حرير مخلوط بقطن مع شيلتهم اقل من 100 درهم 

وابا قطع صفوة مب شيل صفوه في قطع يسمونها قطعه صفوة 

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## vision HD

بغيت شيل تنلبس مع عباة سادة 
يعني للدوام أو مناسبات عادية (شغل خفيف ومرتب)
شيل سوادا 

نسيت التاجرة اللي تبيع هالمنتج مال الخشم 


وأي وحدة تييب منتجات من آسيا (تايلاند اليابان الصين كوريا)
ياليت ترسلي موضوعها -- شفت كم موضوع يوم ييت بطلب مااذكر اسم التاجرات =(

----------


## زهره كرز

السلام عليكم يا التاجرات ^_^ 

اشحالكم ؟؟

بغيت عباه قصة حق حمل واباها ساده مافيها اي نقش بس انها اتكون وسيعه ^_^ 

ممكن يتوفر طلبيه ؟؟

----------


## آلْمـيث

حبيباتي 
ابي زبدة الشيا الخاام

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا قطع كريب مخلوط بقطن او حرير مخلوط بقطن مع شيلتهم اقل من 100 درهم 

وابا قطع صفوة مب شيل صفوه في قطع يسمونها قطعه صفوة 

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص




ما ابااا قطن بليييييييييز الا عندها طلبي هي الي تراسلني ^^

----------


## shyo0o5yha

استكرااااااااااات جدراااااااااان

----------


## مها كامري

ابا هالاسويرة 
ابلييييز منو اتبيع اتخبرني

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بليز بغيت الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## إيمان العلي

خواتي ضروري منو يقدر يوفر لي شنطة صغيرة لليهال باللون الفضي أو الوردي أو البني إلي تقدر تراسلني الله يخليكم حق العيد

----------


## أمورة

بغيت نعول فلات jelly shoes يكونن متوفرات حاليا سلم و استلم



و بغيت التاجرات اللي يفصلن عبي ساده قصات

----------


## shai6oonah

السلاااام عليكم 
أبي التاجراات اللي يفصلن عبي ساده بقصات يديده

وأبي حد يوفر لي قطع [ قطن لندني + شربت ] وبسعر مناسب
التوااصل ع الخاااص 

بانتظاركم

----------


## *غرور*

بغيت مخاوير بشيلهن

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

> ابا شرات هالنعال




انتظر الرد ع الخااااااااااااص

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي مال رسم الاظاااااافر

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا عبي رووووعه للكلية
> بس ما ابا اليموديل اليديد اللي يكون عند الايد واسع
> ابا المويلات العادية الكم قد الايد

----------


## نم نم مي

أبي التاجراات اللي يفصلن عبي ساده بقصات يديده

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

*ابغي طقم جلسه عربي بهالطريقه او مقآرب لهآ ضرووووري وبسعر منآسب . .

*

----------


## HONG

ابى استاند مال شوكولاته 
واذا وياه سله يكون زين 
وتكون من بوظبي افضل عشان توصيل

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم ابغي مانيكان كامل بدون راااس
والسعر ما يتعدى 200 درهم

اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص
بالصور والسعر

^^

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ابغي قطاعات بأشكال يديده وغريبه والاسعار تكون مناسبه.. القطاعات اللي اقصدها ما تكون حديد.. ابغي بلاستيك اللي تنضغط من فوق

----------


## ad1_queen1

أبا وحده تطلبيلي العاب من موقع

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا قطع كريب مخلوط بقطن او حرير مخلوط بقطن مع شيلتهم اقل من 100 درهم 

وابا قطع صفوة مب شيل صفوه في قطع يسمونها قطعه صفوة 

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص




ما ابااا قطن بليييييييييز الا عندها طلبي هي الي تراسلني ^^

----------


## المزيونه..~

في عضووه اتبيع شنط للابتوب 
ممكن اطرشون لي ملفهـآ

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

السلام عليكم


بغيت شاي اولونق اللي يكون كيسته خضراا مب اللي كرتونه اسود

----------


## bntUAE

لانجــــري وتنــــــكري .. 

وشكــــــرا

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا قطع كريب مخلوط بقطن او حرير مخلوط بقطن مع شيلتهم اقل من 100 درهم 

وابا قطع صفوة مب شيل صفوه في قطع يسمونها قطعه صفوة 

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص




ما ابااا قطن بليييييييييز الا عندها طلبي هي الي تراسلني ^^

----------


## ام ساعد

لو سمحتوا بغيت لصقات كريست

----------


## kash5ah_girl

تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي اكياس من سوق الجملة؟؟؟

الي تقدر ياريت تراسلني عالخاص ^^

----------


## KIFY

ابا اجوف جلاليب التاجره احلى مافيني حق الولاده

----------


## مريم ad

,
,

اذا ماعلييكن آمر منو تروم توفرلي هالسـآعه ابا اللون بينك  :Smile:

----------


## moja1979

خواتي الغاليات منو تقدر اتوفرلي قباضات ساده والمشبك اللي يسوون عليه القباضات بسعر الجمله ضروري

----------


## sugar

ابغي اطلب ميك اب من النت .. 

اللي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي منو يقدر يوفرلي هالاغراض وبسعر مقبول :






وبغيت لصقات الايشدو ^^

----------


## أم مايــــد

اباااااا خاتم بو صبعين ..ابا اكتب عليه اسم بالانجليزي مكون من اربع حروووووف ويكون الخاتم من الفري سايز

----------


## فن القفطان

مطلوب بنطلون استرج لون فوشي مابا قطعته قطن اباها استرج شرات جلابيات الاسترش

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات السوع + الشنط
بليييييييز راسلني 

بغيت الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغي قمصان كويتي اسعاااااار معقولة  :Smile:

----------


## glbe

التاجرات ابى مندوس عطور وبخور بــ1500

بس يكون شغل راقي ومرتب ..~

او طقم نفاس مرتب وحلو بنفس السعر ..~

----------


## وهن

السلام علييييييييييييييييكم

اللي عندها اكسسوراات نازلة على الجبهة تراسلنيييييييييييييي . . 

مثل جييه أو عادي لو اشكال ثانييية

----------


## ملاك 2020

سلام علييكم بغييت التجرات اللى يبووعوون ساعات رجالية ياليت تراسلنى على الخاص مع الاسعاار وشكرا

----------


## وين انت ؟

السموحه من راعيه هالصورة 
بنات ابا شرات اكسسوار اليد اللي الخاتم يكون شابك من الاسواره ماعرف شيسمونه 
اذا حد من التاجرات تبيعه تراسلني اوادلوني وين ممكن الاقي تشيكلات غاويه شراته 

والسموحه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بلييييييز تاجرات الشنط والسوع راسلني للضروره . . 

بغيت الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا . .

----------


## يا رب لك م

*بغيت كريم بارتنر لوف الاصلي ويا ريت مع الصاابوونة بأسرع وقت او المجموعة كاملة من منتجات بارتنر لوف*

----------


## e5t el8mar

تاتو شانيل

----------


## أم مايــــد

اباااااااااااا خاتم بو صبعين ..يكون الخاتم فري سايز وابا احط عليه اسمي من اربع حروووووووووووووف

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

السلام عليكم 
ابي كبد (خزانه)

----------


## النقبية80

عباية أعراس ناعمه وشغل راقي وسعر مناسب

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

مراااااااااااااااحب بنات وتاجرات أبا فساتين أعراس فخمه لبنات من 5لين 14سنه مع السعر والصور وشكرا

----------


## مريم ad

> ,
> ,
> 
> اذا ماعلييكن آمر منو تروم توفرلي هالسـآعه ابا اللون بينك

----------


## لازورديه

هلا الغاليات منو تقدر توفر لي بول الناقه ويكون مب مغشوشو 

يعني بول ناقه بكر .. وتكون تاكل من الاعشاب مب من البرسيم الكيماوي..

اتريااااا الرد وتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا 
منو تبيع اكسسوارات زوجيه 
ياليت ترسلني او اطرش لي موقعها

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> بغيت شاي اولونق اللي يكون كيسته خضراا مب اللي كرتونه اسود

----------


## om_ali001

ابي مواضيع التاجرة ام تهاني

----------


## حبيبة فلان

مرحبا

أبي هدايا معاريس؟؟ طقم


وهديه لوحده بتعرس عطور لوشنات

----------


## kash5ah_girl

الي تقدر توفرلي اكياس من سوق الجملة ياريت تراسلني ^^

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا أساور حلوة ورخيصة .................

وأبا شنط .....................


ومشكورارت

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا مانيكان للفساتين يعني يكون قوي مب كلك

وعبي يداااااااااااد لوزن 59 والطول 158

----------


## akka

أبا منشفة cuddle dry من التاجره اللي اتبيعه ضرووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## شمه حمد

بنات بغيت لصقات الأيشدو

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابغي التاجرة اللي تسوي ميداليات ارقام السيارات

----------


## Davinci Code

ممكن الملف الشخصي للتاجرة هنادي البدو
هي مصممة عبي

----------


## ،،أم سالم،،

منو تقدر توفر لي هالشيء  :Big Grin: 




بسعرررر الجممممممله

----------


## سويديه

فستان ملجه فخم بسعر معقووول

----------


## مريم ad

اذا ماعليكن امر منو تروم توفرلي شرآت هالساعه لون البينك  :Smile:

----------


## النقبية80

> عباية أعراس ناعمه وشغل راقي وسعر مناسب

----------


## أبنةأمنة

اريد الة تركيب الكرستال.........

ياريت مراسلتي علي الخاص افضل......

----------


## ،،أم سالم،،

> منو تقدر توفر لي هالشيء 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بسعرررر الجممممممله

----------


## وهن

> السلام علييييييييييييييييكم
> 
> اللي عندها اكسسوراات نازلة على الجبهة تراسلنيييييييييييييي . . 
> 
> مثل جييه أو عادي لو اشكال ثانييية


في انتظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظاركم

----------


## سراب الغلا

أبا شنط للدوام .............. ابا شنطة حلوة وراقية ورخيصة ومشكورات

----------


## عسل وردي

مره اشتريت من تاجره بالمنتدي كريم لمنع العرق وفعاليته لمده اسبوع
كان لونه ازرق ونوع اخر وردي


ياليت الى تعرف التاجره تراسلني بالخاص

----------


## ام صلحلح

ابغي نفس هالكبتااااااات بليززز

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post25408461



ومنو تقدر توفرلي المشد اليابااااااااني مكتوب عليه الاشعه تحت الحمراء للتنحيييييييييف

كان ينباع في معرض بوظبي الاخير

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

كتاب بوصله الشخصيه للدكتوره ناعمه الهاشمي

----------


## نوف زايد

السلام عليكم 

بنات منو تقدر ترفر لي ::: 

1- ايبود تج اليديد

----------


## نوف زايد

> اذا ماعليكن امر منو تروم توفرلي شرآت هالساعه لون البينك


ميييييييي توو ابا شرات هاالساعه

----------


## عيون الشمس

ابا رابط التاجرة هنادي بدو

----------


## snow_day

السلام عليكم 

بغيت توزيعات على شكل مظلة صغيرة حد من التاجرات يبيع ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bntUAE

*مساااء الخير...

اريد وحده توفر لي اغراض من النت... والدفع سلم واستلم ...*

----------


## ميرة11

اطقم الدلال و الفنايين المرسومه

----------


## فراوله حمرا

ابغي تاجره تطلبلي من مواقع اجنبيه مثل امازون وغيره 

بس بعموله معقوله و افضل الدفع سلم واستلم

اممم بنات اللي طرشولي قبل سوري الرسايل مسحتهن بالغلط

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بجامات يهال لعمر سنتين و5 سنين..
واباهم كيووووووووووووت مب اي شي

----------


## غوالي

رايد كفرات اطفال نوعية جيدة بسعر جيد بس مو الي نفس السوق الصيني

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغييت فستان اسود بسيط والشغل يكون على الصدربس ويكون سعرة معقول طويل او قصير شفتة عند تاجرة بس للاسف انمسح رابطها اسمها اظنى البروج فراس الخيمة اللى عندها تراسلنى على الخاص وشكرا

----------


## عنا عمري

مرحباا

انا بغيت ستيكرات لابتوب فيهن كريستال ....

----------


## مريم ad

> اذا ماعليكن امر منو تروم توفرلي شرآت هالساعه لون البينك

----------


## [email protected]

هلاا تجوووراااات حلوااات

بغيييت كب كيييك حق الولادة حق التوزيعات في اقرب وقت

اترياكم

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا بجامات يهال لعمر سنتين و5 سنين..
> واباهم كيووووووووووووت مب اي شي

----------


## دول

*تاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي الكريم الصيني الي تبيعه التاجره جميلتي
ياحليلها هي ماقصرت بس تقول صعب عليها التوصيل لخارج الدوله بسبب صعوبه المواصلات >_<
بلييييييز الي تقدر تراسلني ولو تبغى عموله بسيييط*

----------


## فراوله حمرا

ابغي تاجره تطلبلي من مواقع اجنبيه مثل امازون وغيره 

بس بعموله معقوله و افضل الدفع سلم واستلم

اممم بنات اللي طرشولي قبل سوري الرسايل مسحتهن بالغلط

----------


## أم فلفول

ابا وحده تبيع نفس هالشنط لان التاجره ماترد علي من كم يوم

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> ابا وحده تبيع نفس هالشنط لان التاجره ماترد علي من كم يوم


وانا بعد ابا واذا شي اشكال ثانيه يكون احسن . . جي سبورت

وبغيت الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

ألى تاجرات القطع

منوه تقدر توفرلي من هالقطع



2



3




سمووحه من راعية الصور..ماحصلت صور للقطعه غيرها عشان ادور منهن

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

قمصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان كويتي

----------


## أم فلفول

ابا قمصان فكتوريه بيضا بلييييز

----------


## alam elro7

خواتي منو من العضوات اللي تسوي خنفروش وحلويات ... ممكن تفيدوني لانني اذكر في وحده بس مااذكر اسمها

----------


## بـحـور

> بليز بغيت الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت جهاز استكرات الحنا . .

----------


## Ms.3wash

ابغي بووتاااات .. 
والي تبيع سوالف المانكير و الرسم ع الاظافر او آله الرسم تراسلني ..  :Smile:

----------


## غروك

بنااات ابا وايد

منو تقدر توفرلي


1- لانجري
2- بجامات دلع شرات مال اوشيو لأني ما اقدر اروح أوشيو  :Frown: 
3-شادو ميك اب فور لايف 

وبس

----------


## أحلى ملك

> 







> 


وانا بعد أبا منهم شكلهم كيتوت لغرفة عيالى  :Smile:

----------


## اشواق عمري

ابا كل شي يخص ماركة سماش بوكي (مكياج)

سويت سيرش موجوده بس في دبي

اللي تروم توفر لي يزاها الله الف خير

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

> ألى تاجرات القطع
> 
> منوه تقدر توفرلي من هالقطع
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

وين التاجره الي تبيع الشنط حق الزهبـه الي تكون دوائر ملوه بليز ضرووووووووري

----------


## emirian777

بغيت مشد اندونيسي وكريم ازالة الترهلات بأسرع وقت وبأقل سعر

----------


## شمخاويه

بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع ملال السويت

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ممكن ملف الإخت الي عندها كريم الزنجبيل

----------


## يا رب لك م

*بغيت لانجري يديد مب مكرر موديلات 2010 
وابا قمصان نوم حرير فيهن دانتيل وبسعر مب مبالغ فيييه*

----------


## عذآبي

بغيت استيكرات لموبايل x6
رسومات حلوه بلييز

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

نقاب بغشوه طوووويل الين الكتف .. بليييييييز ورابط الاخت عاليه الغاليه

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت أفارول نسائي بأسرع وقت

----------


## malsoona

فيه تاجرة اتبيع فساتين اعراس من برع الدولة 
وجفت فستان من عندها لونه وردي فاتح وفيه دانتيل بالاسود
سعره 1700 درهم بس ظيعت الرابط =(
ياليت حد يساعدني بكون شاكرة ..,’

----------


## جريئة

بنات 

اللي تعرف تاجرات يسوون كب كيك للمواليد .... 

تتطرشلي لكنها ...

ف وحدة تبي رقمها ...

بس شرط انها توصل لراس الخيمة و هي تباه ع شهر 11 

ف انتظاركم

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

ابي غشاوي ونقابات بلييييييييز .. وابي اشياء واي حق العرايس اي شي .. ملابس اكسسوارات .. صوابيييييييين

----------


## بشاير فرح

ابغي مكاااااااااااااااااان حق النعل بس تكووون باشكااااااااال حلووووووووووه

----------


## نحنوشه

السلام عليكم 



اريد وحده تطلبلي من منتدى فيكتوريا سيكرت Victoria's secret

الي تقدر تتواصل على الخاص

----------


## جموحي عزتي

ادور على كوين فاشن الي بالجرف ,,, ابي رقمها

----------


## صفوويه

اريد هالعلااقات الي باللون الأسوود بس 

اريد تقريبااا 50 حبه



الي ترووم توفره لي بلييييز على الخاااص 

اريد هاليومين ضروووري ^^

----------


## ام عليوان

ابا ورق يدران يكون ألوانه حلوه وفاتحه ؟؟

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

ابا حد يطلب لي اغراض من موقع علي بابا
الي يقدر يخبرني ,,,,,,,,,,,,,بليز هلب مي

----------


## adom

ابغي عباة اعراس حلوه اقل سعر 300-250 اللي عندها اطرش لي الصور عالخاص ضروري

----------


## mooon shj

:Salam Allah: 

خوواتي

ابغي رقم يكون مرتب ومكرر فيه الرقم4 مرات


وماتكون ال 3 الارقام الباقيه متبااعده

اللي عندهاا ع الخااص


واكيد مش مستعمله يديد

----------


## أميرة الــورد

مرحبا...


بصراحة..........

ابي تاجرة اذاتقدر توفرلي:

1- لاصقات أو استيكرات الزينة اللي تنحط على الاسنان طبعا للزينه يطلع شكلهم نفس التقويم صور صغيرة اواي اشكال ...
اتمنى الوصف واضح .....

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا قمصان نوم ... ولانجري مع الزلغه والهيلاهوب ...

ووووووووووووو العاب رومانسيه ....... نكهات للجسم

----------


## الهفآيف}-

الاله اللي تسوي استكيرات الحنا بليييييييييييييز

----------


## مرايم2

> ابا ورق يدران يكون ألوانه حلوه وفاتحه ؟؟


و انا بعد

----------


## Ms.3wash

الي تبيع شنط حلوة وتنفع لبنات الكلية او المدرسة بس للكبار تراسليني ..

----------


## ملاك الامارات

منو من التاجرات توفري ملابس للعيد للبنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اريدهن يكونن موديلات يديدة

----------


## دمع الذكريات

السلام عليكم 
خواتي بغيت نفس هذا الجهاز 
وهوه جهاز مساج منوتقدر توفره لي انا كانعندي واحد بس اخترب 
هوه ينباع في سوق التنين وقيمته تقريبا 65 او 75 درهم 
فبغيت وححده من التاجرات اذا بتوفره لي يزاها الله خير

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

_ألى تاجرات القطع

منوه تقدر توفرلي من هالقطع



2



3




سمووحه من راعية الصور..ماحصلت صور للقطعه غيرها عشان ادور منهن_

----------


## Amo0one

زفات بالأسامي بحدود ال300 درهم 

توزيعاات اعراس 

فساااتين حلووه وهااديه مقاساات L , XL

----------


## غربة_الروح

*اريد توقيع بنوتات منو بتسويلي توقيع فلاش راقي*

----------


## وردة الكون

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شحالكم خواتي ؟عساكم بخير وسهاله 

حابه انكم تساعدوني بليز لاني صدق محتاجه هالشىء واااايد
وهو

"كليبس الخشم"
اللى تحطينه عشان يعدل الخشم 

وانا صدق محتاجتنه وااايد هالفتره حق اختي
لانها بتعرس قريب وتباه حق خشمها


طلبتكم اللى تعرف من وين لاتبخل علي
واتمنى انكم ماتهملوووني طلبي وتساعدوني

والسموووحه ع المغثه فديتكن 

اتريا ردودكم

----------


## mmaryammm

منو تقدر توفر لي علكة او لبان أنجلو او حلويات ماتكون موجودة في البلاد .

----------


## zOo-oOza

مطلوب أطقم مكتب بناتي مميز وبألوان زاهية
ع الخاص

----------


## مبروكين

مطلوب التاجرة اللي تبيع تيشرتات سبونج بوب

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

الى التاجرات منوه تقدر توفرلي دانتيل الفرنسي
مثل هاي الصوووره...
سمووحه من راعية الصوره

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي النقابات المطاطه من التاجره امنه الى من كم يوم طلبت منها ضيعت ملفها بليز تراسلنى

----------


## فرافيرو

ابغي شنط للجامعه

----------


## Back 2 Home

ابا افصل عبي بسيطه وحلوه للدوام ^_^ .. تعبت وانا ادور في المنتدى المشكله المول البرونزي كل المواضيع ويا بعض صعب انحصل الشي اللي نباه بسرعه  :Frown:

----------


## الهوامير

www1.macys.com منو يقدر ايوفرلي طلبي من هالموقع

----------


## الهوامير

بنات منو يقدر يوفرلي اولاي بالتوت البري القديم اللي بيحصه له 50 درهم زياده على الطلب

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

الى التاجرات منوه تقدر توفرلي دانتيل الفرنسي
مثل هاي الصوووره...
سمووحه من راعية الصوره

----------


## عنود الشامسي

مرحبا بنات 
بنات بغيت اشتري فستان راقي يعني من مصمم ازرا ولا اماتو ولا مايكل اي حد من هالمصمميم الراقين

----------


## فوآغي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بناات ابغي شنط ماركه كبيره


شي وحده من التاجرات طرشتلي شنط بس مسحت رسالتها بالغلط

ماحيد اسم التاجره

بليز ابغي شنط ماركااات كباااااااااااااااااار

----------


## النقبية80

عباية اعراس راقيه بليييييييييييييز وبسعر مناسب

----------


## (ام سعيد)

تاجرات اللانجري بليز طرشولي يديدكم ضروري

----------


## asoola55

بليز يا تاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي قطع استرج بحاشية
ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## االمراسيم

ابه ورق جدران بسعر مناسب

----------


## الحمادية 89

لوو سمحتن بنات وين اقدر احصل زوليه زيبرا .. والا فرشه زيبرا .. 
اللي تعرف والا عندها تراسلني بليز .. 

او اي شي يخص الزيبرا ..!

----------


## ام عليوان

ابا ورق يدران الوانه حلوه وفاته بناتيه بليييز ظروري ><

----------


## أم حمدان 7

ابا نفس الطلب



> الى التاجرات منوه تقدر توفرلي دانتيل الفرنسي
> مثل هاي الصوووره...
> سمووحه من راعية الصوره

----------


## روح الصمت

بنات بغيت شنطة عدة الحلاقة للرجال ...
بليز طرشولي رساله

----------


## لافندرالعين

بنات بليز ساعدونى بغيت جهاز الي يقراء القراءن داخل مسجل ينحط في البراد منو بتوفره لي تراسلنى

----------


## ـآلـجـؤـوـؤد

منو تقدر توفر لي ..

1) كتب الدكتوره ناعمه الهاشمي ..

2) شيل صفوه كل الالوان بأسعار مناسبه ..

----------


## ساحة القلم

أنا بغيت مانيكان حق الفساتين .. لكن بدون رأس .. ومشكورين

----------


## HONG

ابي علاقات الي تنظم الشنط 
اظني كانت عند التاجره برق لمع ولمعه خرز ما اتذكر الاسم زين
ومب محصله التاجرتين ،،
ما ابي منظم الشنط من داخل لا،، ابي اللي تعلقين الشنط بشكل منظم،،

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم 


بغيت الحنة الملونة

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بليز يا تاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي قطع استرج بحاشية
ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

الى التاجرات منوه تقدر توفرلي دانتيل الفرنسي
مثل هاي الصوووره...
سمووحه من راعية الصوره

----------


## أميرة الــورد

> مرحبا...
> 
> 
> بصراحة..........
> 
> ابي تاجرة اذاتقدر توفرلي:
> 
> 1- لاصقات أو استيكرات الزينة اللي تنحط على الاسنان طبعا للزينه يطلع شكلهم نفس التقويم صور صغيرة اواي اشكال ...
> اتمنى الوصف واضح .....



'او من تعرف وين يبيعونها او شو اسمها بالانجليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي النقابات المطاط من التاجره الى في راس الخيمة كذا مره خذيت منها واضيع اسمها

----------


## HONG

> ابي علاقات الي تنظم الشنط 
> اظني كانت عند التاجره برق لمع ولمعه خرز ما اتذكر الاسم زين
> ومب محصله التاجرتين ،،
> ما ابي منظم الشنط من داخل لا،، ابي اللي تعلقين الشنط بشكل منظم،،


up up

----------


## أم شهد2010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وحشتووووووووني مووت يا خواتي ... والله افتقدتكم 

ع العموم ابي النقاابااات اللي فيها مطاط ولا عليكم امر

----------


## دهن_العود

هلا عزيزاتي 
حتا انا ابغي النقابات اللي بالمطاااااااااااااط


وابغي تعطوني رابط التاجره اللي اتبيع

بوكسات الاندر وير والملابس الداخليه اللي فوق سنتيانات
اللي اترتبيهن فيها

بيز اللي تعرف اطرشلي رابطها على ما اعتقد اسمها فقيره

----------


## أم سلامه2006

بنات اشحاالكن

منو فيككككككككككم اتعرف التاجره اللي تكتب ع الفوط ظروووووري

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ابغي النقابات المطاط من التاجره الى في راس الخيمة كذا مره خذيت منها واضيع اسمها


ابغيه انا بعد

----------


## mnasi

> بنات اشحاالكن
> 
> منو فيككككككككككم اتعرف التاجره اللي تكتب ع الفوط ظروووووري


وانااا بعد اباااهاا

----------


## mnasi

بنااات منو تقدر توفر لي رابط التاجرة سنونو 2008
الي تبيع فساتين خفيفه نفس الي تبيعهم التاجرة المتالقه

ضروري اذا حد يعرف يطرش لي ع الخاص

----------


## كل الحلا

منو تقدر توفر لي افارول نسائي 




وبغيت مشد اندونسي

----------


## شمخاويه

ابا التاجرة اللي تبيع ملال السويت الزجاجية

----------


## malsoona

> فيه تاجرة اتبيع فساتين اعراس من برع الدولة 
> وجفت فستان من عندها لونه وردي فاتح وفيه دانتيل بالاسود
> سعره 1700 درهم بس ظيعت الرابط =(
> ياليت حد يساعدني بكون شاكرة ..,’



 :Frown:  لحد الآن كل اللي طرشولي مب الفستان اللي شفته
كان بدون سييير لونه وردي فاتح
وجفته بتوقيع العضوة وكانت كاتبة خصم 20 % 
والفستان سعره 1700 درهم

ياليت اللي تحصله ويكون بالهمواصفات اتفيدني ...

----------


## MISS:IT

أنا أبى أسوي توزيعات بمناسبة إني بخلص تدريب عند شركة

فأريد أوزع على الموظفين..!؟

فشو تقترحون يا تاجرات

وتقدرون توفرونه لي بسعر مناسب ^^

----------


## تاجرة صغيرونة

مين تبيع لفائف الكيرلي؟

----------


## بسمه الحياه

في تاجره تبيع كريم الزنجبيل للشد وينه

----------


## فوآغي

aba nfs hl shaay



aba dark blue

----------


## امووووره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بغيت حد يطلب لي هالسلعه من امزون ويكون التوصيل سلم واستلم 

http://www.amazon.com/adidas-Madrid-.../dp/B003VPYX2C

----------


## ام عبدالعزيز4

انا بغيت مكينة خياطه الميني الصغيره

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

انا بغيت فساتين حق اعراس وتكون حلوة والاهم تكون في الامارات التاجرة الي تبيع فساتين السهرة مثل فساتين التاجرة روح السلطان بس المشكلة في السعودية انا ابغي في الامارات 

اذا في تاجرة تقدر توفر فساتين سهرة حلوة وفيها شغل وكرستالات بكون شااكرة لها

----------


## Ms.3wash

أبا هيلاهوبات .. و تنانير قصيرة من الركبة لفوق مو تحت

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## سكره الامارات

*بنااات ابا تااجره توفر لي دراعات كويتيه 


بليييييييييييييز و اللي عندها ترسل لي ع الخاااااااااااااااااااااااص 

اتريااااااااااااكن*

----------


## ^ريـم القوافـي^

اباااا دهن العود السيوفي من هريس ,, بليييييييييييز اللي تروم توفرلي اياه تراسلني عالخاص ^^

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابا خااااااتم بو صبعين بس وحده تسويه ف البلاد هني مب يتأخرر

----------


## أحلى ملك

> انا بغيت مكينة خياطه الميني الصغيره


وأنا بعد ابا بسعر معقول

----------


## احتاجك..

> aba nfs hl shaay
> 
> 
> 
> aba dark blue


حتى انا

----------


## العهود111

السلام عليكم 
خواتي أريد أكياس كبيرة شوي 
واريد حافظات الملابس 

واريد أكتب فيهن اسم 
من وين ألاقيهن ؟ أو من تقدر توفرلي بأرخص الاسعار لأني أريد كمية ^^

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا تاجرات يوفرون لي جلابيات حلوه وفنان وتصميمهم وشغلهم وطبعا ابا بالجمله مب بالحبه وابا اشيا راقيه وسنبل طبعا 
واسعار جيده لاني ابا استفيد بس انا ما ببيعهم في المنتدى لا

----------


## مواهب

السلام عليكم 
انا ادور عن عباة شل تناسب للاعراس

----------


## فطيمة

ادور على قمصان سبنش بوب اولادى جمله

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

التاجرات منوه تقدر توفرلي دانتيل الفرنسي
مثل هاي الصوووره...
سمووحه من راعية الصوره

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## نجمة متالقة

ابي وحدة تفصلي جلابيات بيت وانا اطرشلها القطع موديلات خفيفة وحلوة بحدود ال 50 درهم مب اكثر

----------


## silent tear

*


منووو تعرف وحده تسوي اساور ذهب مثل اللي فالصوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ضحكة_بكا

انا شارية قطعة
و ابغي تاجرة من دبي او الشارجة 
تسويلي اياها سليبنج باج و شنطة حق البيبي

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عباة السمكة+ عباة شل^^

----------


## ورد طائفي

ادور على قمصان نوم تنكرية على شكل فستان العرس والطرحة 
وقمصان نوم غريبة وملفتة

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

التاجره اللي عندها بضاعه من الصين او تقدر تطلبلي من موقع صيني
اطرش رابط الموقع وانا بختار منه تراسلني

----------


## شمه حمد

أريد ألة تسعير البضائع ما عرفت من وين يشترونها

و أريد هذي الآلة ألي تنحط ع الكاونتر ويدخلون فيها مشتريات كل زبون 
وهي تطلع ورقة مطبوع فيها شو اشترى وبكم شرى كل غرض وكم حسابة كامل أظن عرفتنها 

إلي عندها ترسلي الصورة والسعر وألي ما عندهاا وتعرف من وين يشترونهن تخبرني 

أترياكن حبوبات

----------


## ام_خلوف

بنات الي يفصلن اطقم نفاس بليز ابا اسوي بس كفرين مع مخداتهم 

وابا شي راقي هب ملون وهالدانتيلات الملونه 

ابا وحده ذوقها راقي وابا شي سمبل وساده او لونين بس راكبين ع بعض  :Smile:

----------


## ام_خلوف

> ابا ورق يدران يكون ألوانه حلوه وفاتحه ؟؟


انا بعد بليييييييييييييييييييز وياليت لو يكون بيج او اوف وايت وفي رسمات راقيه  :Smile:  ثانكس

----------


## dala3 reemany

بلييييييز بغيت ببغاء اسمه: كااسكوو 

حق اخواني الصغااار .. والله عيزت ادور على وااحد 

ياليت اي وحده اتسااعدني  :Frown:

----------


## @ميرامار@

*خواتي بغيت أسماء محلات تشتري فساتين مستعمله فالعين ..... 
أو أي حد يشتري ..
بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني .. أو أطرشلي الارقام عالخاص ..*

----------


## ام راشد وشمه

من بتوفرلي عجينة الفيمو بس الوان

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

> التاجره اللي عندها بضاعه من الصين او تقدر تطلبلي من موقع صيني
> اطرش رابط الموقع وانا بختار منه تراسلني



حبيباتي اللي راسلتوني طلبي واضح
كل وحده كاتبه انا بطلبلج وين باقي الشروط ؟!!
خلكم عمليات مب فاضيه اتراسل مليون مره !!!

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

بطاقات واصل فئة 20 درهم الزرقا ولهااا فايدتها

----------


## دااار الزين

> *خواتي بغيت أسماء محلات تشتري فساتين مستعمله فالعين ..... 
> أو أي حد يشتري ..
> بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني .. أو أطرشلي الارقام عالخاص ..*



وأنا بعد

----------


## ام عفـراء

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليـــــــــكم

اشحالكن يالغاليات 

فديتكم طلب سريع ياريت الي تسوي بزم بالالماس تراسلني ضرووووووووووووووري لانه اختي تبغي اتسويه قبل هالاسبوعين بليييييييييز لا تنسون طلب ضروري

اختكم ام عفراء

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي عبي بقصات حلوه بالاسترج الالوان فري سايز
بالسعر وووايد حلو

----------


## vision HD

اذكر وحدة تبيع قطع يابانية (اقمشة يابانية كيوت)
ناسية من هي؟ اللي تذكر ياريت تعلمني؟ أو تراسلني؟ ولها دعوة حلوة

وبعد ياريت التاجرات اللي يبيعن مفارش سرير؟ يراسلنني !

وبعد قد ذكرت هالشيء قبل ، اللي عندها منتجات يايبتنها من آسيا هونغ كونغ الصين كوريا الخ تراسلني ببضاعتها

مشكورات مقدما!

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## عنود الحب

انا ادور ع وحده اتبيع العاب تعليميه للاطفال

----------


## الشوامسـ

ادور ع ستكرات جدران مميزه بس مب غالي

----------


## أم شهد2010

صبااح الورد 

ابي النقابااات اللي فيها مطاط من ورى لو سمحتوااا

----------


## عالم

> *خواتي بغيت أسماء محلات تشتري فساتين مستعمله فالعين ..... 
> أو أي حد يشتري ..
> بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني .. أو أطرشلي الارقام عالخاص ..*


انا بعد ^_^

----------


## عالم

> *خواتي بغيت أسماء محلات تشتري فساتين مستعمله فالعين ..... 
> أو أي حد يشتري ..
> بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني .. أو أطرشلي الارقام عالخاص ..*


انا بعد ^_^

----------


## سوسو77

خواتي محتاجة ضروري ومستعجل ( تذكاريات حق البيبي ) يعني تنحط بالتوزيعات من الكرستال وبشكل خاص وبالضبط اللي أباهم نفس اللي بالصور .. فلو وحدة تقدر توفرهم سواء من المحلات أو من المواقع الأجنبية على الانترنت ولها عمولتها .. محتاجة 30 حبة من المصاصة .. و30 حبة من العرباية 
واللي متعودة تتعامل مع مواقع أجنبية مثل أمازون .. علي بابا .. hotref تراسلني وأنا بعطيها روابط الأغراض عسب تطلبلي إياهم

----------


## جفن الغدير

من يشتري او يعرف حد يشتري فساتين سهره عندي 6 فساتين

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

شنطــــــــــــــ لابتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووب .............

عااااااااااااااجل  :Smile:

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

التاجرات منوه تقدر توفرلي دانتيل الفرنسي
مثل هاي الصوووره...
سمووحه من راعية الصوره

----------


## عنود الحب

اممممممممم ابا وحده عندها عبي ساده بس قصات حلووووووووووه وقطع حلوه بعد

مابا سترجاااااااات بليز بنات

----------


## akka

> التاجرات منوه تقدر توفرلي دانتيل الفرنسي
> مثل هاي الصوووره...
> سمووحه من راعية الصوره



عفوا خواتي منو من التاجرات تقدر تفصل لي نفس هالعبايه بالضبط ............والسموحه من راعية الصوره

----------


## silent tear

ابا وحده تسويلي اسويرة ذهب مثل اللي فالصووره

----------


## cocochanel

أبغي شطاف الوضوء بلييييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## ماروكو..!

ارييد علااقاات الفوون .. منو تعرف التاجره الي تسوي العلاقاات .؟؟؟؟

بلييييييز ردوو علي

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي توقيع متحرك والصور اكثر عن 8

----------


## سكوون الغراام

بغييت قباااااااضااااات الكيرلي

----------


## كل الحلا

> منو تقدر توفر لي افارول نسائي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وبغيت مشد اندونسي

----------


## لوووتس

هذا عبارة عن كوب ع شكل عدسة ..

متوفر في موقع eBay ..

اسمه >>
Canon Lens 1:1EF 24-105mm F/4L IS USM Mug !

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

ابا من ها الماركه ميك اب jillstuart

ويزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## الهتون

مرحبا ..

اريد قوالب الميني جيز كيك ..الي تتحرك القاعدة

----------


## النقبية80

عباية اعراس راقيه بقصه وديزاين جديد

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم ..
منو بتقدر توفرلي اي فون 4 .. 
ويكون اقل عن سعر السووووق

واكيد ابا الاصلي ^_____^

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ممكن ساعة حائط كبيرة..مع أرقام واضحة وفيها صوت دقات الساعة بس مب موسيقى

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## عضوةUAE

[QUOTE=دبلوماسيه};25539879]التاجرات منوه تقدر توفرلي دانتيل الفرنسي
مثل هاي الصوووره...
سمووحه من راعية الصوره



تقريبا نفس الطلب..
اباه يكون فوشي فقط..لان هذا لونه ابيض
وداخل معاه كذا لون..انا اباه فوشي .

وصاحبة الصوره سامحيني سرقت عنج الصوره..

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم 

اابغي الحناء الملونة منوا تبيع

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

من ممكن اتوفر لي استكرات الجدران

----------


## noooralain

> انا اول ًٍ@!وحده هههه
> ابا اله استيكرات الحنه ...



أنا بعد أبا آلة استيكرات الحنا
ومشكورين

----------


## الكعبيه

ابا الاله اللي تسوي استكرات الحنا .

----------


## Noura1

انا بغيت اشرطة رياضية يعني تعلم رياضية الايروبيك

----------


## هـواجس

ابي تاجرة تصمم على فوتوشوب مستعجل وضروري

----------


## ام شرياس

الي عندها شنطة إكسسوارت كبييييييرة وبسعر حلوو اطرشلي ع الخاص

----------


## منذريه^_^

شرشف سرير بكون شغله دانتيل أوف وايت

بليز ضروري

----------


## الهفآيف}-

آلة استكرات الحنا ضروري . .

----------


## نور المنصوري

محاشي اباهم باجر ببوظبي

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي وحده تطلب لي شنط من هونج كونج طبعا ابا كميه لا تقل عن درزن الي درزنين 
ولها عمولتها طبعا ويكون الموقع او المصدر سبق وتعاملت معاه اذا ممكن باسرع وقت بليييييييييز

----------


## ام مها شوق

خواتي من فتره بسيطه في وحده طلبت منها جحال ووصلني الحمد لله عاد اميه تبغي بعد بتشتري حق اليهال في العيله ودورت عندي مالقيت عنوانها فلو ممكن اتطرشون لي اسمها هيه اتسوي اثمد بماي زمزم

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا وحدة تصمملي بزنس كارد .. بس تكون الاسعار اوكي مش غالي..
واللي راسلوني من قبل بلييييز طرشولي مرة ثانية لاني مسحت الرسايل بالغلط><

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عباة السمكة + الشل

----------


## ام عفـراء

> الســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليـــــــــكم
> 
> اشحالكن يالغاليات 
> 
> فديتكم طلب سريع ياريت الي تسوي بزم بالالماس تراسلني ضرووووووووووووووري لانه اختي تبغي اتسويه قبل هالاسبوعين بليييييييييز لا تنسون طلب ضروري
> 
> اختكم ام عفراء


ضروووووووورري بغيته ساعدوني

----------


## *فرااااشة*

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيييع استكرات اللابتوووب

وبعد شنطهم

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ..

ابـا استااااااااااااااااااااندااات !!

للبراااااااااااسليت !! ووو الشغاااااااااااااااااااااااب وهكذا !!

بس ابا اشيااااااااااااااااء واو !! مابا العاااادي الدايري والمستطيل ومدري كيف !!

ابا شي في نفس الوقت يكون ديكور

بانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااركم يا حلوين!!

بليز اللي بتطرش :: الصور + الاسعاااااااااااااااااااااار ..

مابا وحده تقولي :: جيكي موضوعي او ملفي .. بلــيز ..

جاااو

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## أم_حمدة

بغيت جهاز الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر

----------


## غزال عمري

ابا عدسات باربي بلون الاسود والبني الغامق ضروري اللي تقدر بسرعه لله يخليكن

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاااااااااااااجرات النعول مطلوبات
شو المتوفر عندكم والدفع سلم واستلم

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

انا ابا عدسات فاااااااتحه
واللي تقدر تييبلي عدسات solotica contact lenses
تسوي فيني خير 
ابا اي نوعيه عدسات فاتحه فاتحه فاتحه
لا فرش لوك ولا ادور
هاي solotica contact lenses او كوين كلر
بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## ام منوره*

السلام عليكم 
بغيت وحده اتوفرلي بوكسات اتناسب عيد الاضحى مثل كعبه او شي ثاني وماتكون حجمها وايد كبير لانها حق يهال ومشكورات
 :Sobhan:

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا توقيع يكون خطييييييييييييييييييييييييير ويكون شغل عدل وبروفيشينال وسعر اوكي لاني بسو اكثر عن واحد..

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ..
> 
> ابـا استااااااااااااااااااااندااات !!
> 
> للبراااااااااااسليت !! ووو الشغاااااااااااااااااااااااب وهكذا !!
> 
> بس ابا اشيااااااااااااااااء واو !! مابا العاااادي الدايري والمستطيل ومدري كيف !!
> 
> ابا شي في نفس الوقت يكون ديكور
> ...


Waiting

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

شحالكن يالتاجراات 
خواتي بغيت فساتين راقيه للبنوتات اعمار 5 و7 سنوات حق العيد بس تكون مع اكسسواراتهن 
والدفع سلم وستلم 

جزاكن الله خير

----------


## nice_angel

بنـــات ابا كفـــــراات للايفــون 4 
اللي عندها تراسلنـــي..~

----------


## نبر ون

تاجرات النعول راسلوني ابا اشوف جديدكم لعيد الاضحى 

ابا كعب مابا فلات

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## miss madam

ابغي الكاب الحراري اللي نوصله بالسشوار ^_^

----------


## هديل المشاعر

صباح الخير

ابي احد يوفر لي قوالب الكيك و الكب كيك على شكل سبونج بوب

و اللي عندها اقلام تزيين الكيك و الشغلات الحلوة مثل الورود و القلوب و غيرها من اشكال

و عجينة المرزبيان اذا في اشكال جاهزة منها او حتى العجينة نفسها

بس يا ليت تكون الاغراض متوفرة عند التاجرة لاني ابيهم ضروري على الاسبوع الياي بالكثير يوم الاثنين

و يا ليت تكون الاسعار غير مبالغ فيها لانه اذا عجبتني الاغراض و الاسعار راح اشتري كمية كبيرة

و الدفع سلم و استلم

----------


## Ms.3wash

أباااا بوتااات و سكيني جينز .. وبديات حلوة .. 
واكسسوارات .. و سوالف تنفع لبنات الكلية و شووزااات .. 
يعني كل شي حلووو خبروني على الخاص .. اترياااااااااااااااااكم 

الي عندها بلييييز تراسلني

----------


## أم حمدان 7

ابا اكياس التزيين

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

منو من التاجرات تسوي توزيعات الطلوع

----------


## مجروحة K

هلا

ابي اسكني جينز نفس هالشكل مقاس 25او 26

نفس الصورة بالضبط




ايكون سعر معقول مثلا100

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا جلابيات دانتيل راقيه وناعمة ....


ابا بوكسات للاكسسواات ..

ابا اساور راقيه وعالموضه ..

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا بديات حلوة



ابا بجايم مع برمودات وشورتات 


ابا نعل فلات حلووة

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابـا استااااااااااااااااااااندااات !!

للبراااااااااااسليت !! ووو الشغاااااااااااااااااااااااب وهكذا !!

بس ابا اشيااااااااااااااااء واو !! مابا العاااادي الدايري والمستطيل ومدري كيف !!

ابا شي في نفس الوقت يكون ديكور

بانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااركم يا حلوين!!

بليز اللي بتطرش :: الصور + الاسعاااااااااااااااااااااار ..

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا قمصان كويتي 
بدون اسعار مبالغة

----------


## هديل المشاعر

> صباح الخير
> 
> ابي احد يوفر لي قوالب الكيك و الكب كيك على شكل سبونج بوب
> 
> و اللي عندها اقلام تزيين الكيك و الشغلات الحلوة مثل الورود و القلوب و غيرها من اشكال
> 
> و عجينة المرزبيان اذا في اشكال جاهزة منها او حتى العجينة نفسها
> 
> بس يا ليت تكون الاغراض متوفرة عند التاجرة لاني ابيهم ضروري على الاسبوع الياي بالكثير يوم الاثنين
> ...

----------


## um.7amad

ابا القمصان الطوال لين تحت الركبه او اقصر فوق الركبه مال هونغ كونغ و تنانير (ولينقزات مقاسات كبيره)
ونعول البلرينا وفلات شوووز 
وابا قمصان بولو الاصليه : للاولاد اعمارهم5 و6 سنين

----------


## أحلى ملك

> ابا القمصان الطوال لين تحت الركبه مال هونغ كونغ ونعول البلرينا وفلات شوووز


Me 2

----------


## m!!!s

ابا توزيعات جاهزة ضرووووووووووووري هاليومين

----------


## عنود الحب

> ابا قمصان كويتي 
> بدون اسعار مبالغة





> ابا القمصان الطوال لين تحت الركبه او اقصر فوق الركبه مال هونغ كونغ و تنانير (ولينقزات مقاسات كبيره)
> ونعول البلرينا وفلات شوووز





اناااااااا بعد ابا .. قمصان ستايل كويتي وليقنقزات وهالسوالف ^_^

اهم شي قياس كبير يعني لارج واكس لارج

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

اريد اطلب من محل فالشارجه 
و يا ريت التاجره اللي بترد تكون جاده
لان ما عندي وقت انتظر

----------


## أم شهد2010

> الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا




نفس الطلب وضروري جداجداجدا

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الـ نّ ـون مشاهدة المشاركة
> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ..
> 
> ابـا استااااااااااااااااااااندااات !!
> 
> للبراااااااااااسليت !! ووو الشغاااااااااااااااااااااااب وهكذا !!
> 
> بس ابا اشيااااااااااااااااء واو !! مابا العاااادي الدايري والمستطيل ومدري كيف !!
> 
> ...

----------


## صفوويه

أريد شراات هالعلااقه السووده 

بليييييييز ^^ 



بس اريدهاا عند المسكه فيها هذاا الشكل >>> ماتدري شو اسمه خخخخ

----------


## Miss Dior}

> _الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا_


نفس الطلب

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## المزيونه..~

بنـآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت ادور شنط لابتوب مع اسفنج

بليييز ردوآ علي

----------


## بائعة الزهور

منو يسوي عصيدة باتمر 
بابوظبي

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا اكياس التزيين


حتى انا^^

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

*الى تاجرات القطع*
*بغيت* 
*قطعه زيبرا(ابيض واسود) حرير...*


*طلب مستعجل..*

----------


## شمه حمد

بنات أريد علاقات الاكسسوارات 

للعقود والخواتم والشغب مع الأسعار لو سمحتن

----------


## صفوويه

أريد شراات هالعلااقه السووده 

بليييييييز ^^ 



بس اريدهاا عند المسكه فيها هذاا الشكل >>> ماتدري شو اسمه خخخخ 




ليش محد يرد عليه ><

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الـ نّ ـون مشاهدة المشاركة
> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ..
> 
> ابـا استااااااااااااااااااااندااات !!
> 
> للبراااااااااااسليت !! ووو الشغاااااااااااااااااااااااب وهكذا !!
> 
> بس ابا اشيااااااااااااااااء واو !! مابا العاااادي الدايري والمستطيل ومدري كيف !!
> 
> ...

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

مرحبا ابي منظم الشنط الكبير والصغير 

على الخاص مع الصوره
وافضل اللون الاسود

----------


## بسمه الحياه

ابى جهاز يشد الترهلات او البطن او اي شي ب مظمون

----------


## رايات

ابغي التاجرة اللي تبيع حقائب مدرسيه >>> اذكر الحقيبه كان لونها اصفر و عليها كااب

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

> ابا وحده تسويلي اسويرة ذهب مثل اللي فالصووره


_
وانا بعد ابا شراتها
بس بسعر حلوو مو مبالغ فيه

وتسمحلي صاحبة الصورة^^_

----------


## مجروحة K

هلا

ابي اسكني جينز نفس هالشكل مقاس 25او 26

نفس الصورة بالضبط




ايكون سعر معقول مثلا100

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

لإن عندي بطاقـة بس ما يقبلون مال الإمارات

+

منظم الشنط الكبير 

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## بنت الغلا

بغيت فساتين سهره ضروووري


عيزت و انا ادور فالمنتدى ماشفت اي موواضيع 


لو سمحتو ما اباهن من الكراج سيل ( مب مستخدمات )

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا 
ابي مايو اسلامي كامل حق المتحجبات بليز ضروري

----------


## فطـــامي 750

اباا بوك و قلم رجالي بسعر معقوووول

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

مرحبآ خواتي ،,’

صبآح الخير ،,. و جمعه مبآركه ,’،



ابا ( Graphic Designers )
مجموعه من البنات الاماراتيات الموهوبات ,,،.,


و اللي تعرف تصمم لوقو ، و بروشور ، و يعني هالسوالف
خل تكلمني ع الخاص ^_^ ,،,



حسيت عمري ولد هههههههههههههه ( خل تكلمني ع الخاص  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

هلا بنات اريد بخوووووووووووووووووووووووور حلووووو + ارائ البنات

----------


## هديل المشاعر

> صباح الخير
> 
> ابي احد يوفر لي قوالب الكيك و الكب كيك على شكل سبونج بوب
> 
> و اللي عندها اقلام تزيين الكيك و الشغلات الحلوة مثل الورود و القلوب و غيرها من اشكال
> 
> و عجينة المرزبيان اذا في اشكال جاهزة منها او حتى العجينة نفسها
> 
> بس يا ليت تكون الاغراض متوفرة عند التاجرة لاني ابيهم ضروري على الاسبوع الياي بالكثير يوم الاثنين
> ...

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

بنات ابغي توووقيييع روووعه

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى بنرات اعلانية 

العدد 3 

اللي بتراسليني تطرشلي السعر +بعض من اعمالها (اقصد بنرات فقط)

----------


## ام حمود وعبود

ابا وحده تصمملي بزنس كارد بس بسعر مناسب ^^

----------


## omalkool

السلام عليكم
ابى اعرف اسعار قلم الاذكار واذا بشل كميه تقريبا 1000قلم واحتمال اكثر يكون على كم السعر والتوصيل وانا من راس الخيمه*وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي سااعااات رجاليه واذا في نسائية تكون الواااان 
واباها باسعار مناسبة ومب مبالغ فيها .

----------


## عنا عمري

السلام عليكم 

لوو سمحتن بغيييييييت مغربيات بشغل مغربي وبغيتهن قبل العيد واللى عندها تطرشلي ع الخاص
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتريااااااااااكن

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

ساعه ذهبيه قيمتها بين 150 الى 200


قمصان اسبنج بوب لاعمار 6 و5 و 2 اولاد

----------


## محد شراتيه

ساعدووني آلـّلٌہ يخليكم بغيت كريم تبييض بشره ومب غالي وأيد فحدوود 100 درهم 

تاجرات وينكن

----------


## um-beereg3

بنر اعلاني متحرك 

اللي بتراسلني اطرش بنرات من تصميمها +سعر

----------


## جنون راك

أبا شاي التخسيس الصيني 
للي عندها تراسلني

----------


## صفوويه

اريد هذاا حق ميدااليااتي 



منوو تقدر تووفره لي ^^

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*ابا وحده تطلبلي من الانترنت عدسات وبعد بليت ايشدو بعطيها اللنك بس تكون امينه معاي وما تطلب عموله واااااااااااااايد وتخاف ربها*

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

ادور الكيراتين الاصلي البرازيلي

وماسك الذهب الشرائح

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

الي عندها نعل 
كعب باسعار حلوه 
و متوفره في البلاد تراسلني

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

لإن عندي بطاقـة بس ما يقبلون مال الإمارات

+

منظم الشنط الكبير 

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## صفوويه

أريد خيووط الاسااور هذي بس بدووون شي والواان حلووه 

شرات هذاا 




الي عندها تراسلني ضروووووووري ^^

----------


## البطة السودة

مرحب ^^ 

أبغي جاكيتات وقمصان من برع البلاد بس اقل من 300

----------


## ilqa6wa

مرحبا تجووووورات
اللي يقدرن يوفرن سشوار ان ستايلر
يراسلني بسرعة بأسعارهن

----------


## ايووومه

*السلام عليكم* 

*مررررحبااا...*

*انا ابي العطور الفرنسيهوالعربي الاصليه الميني* 
*واللي اقدر احطهم بالجنطة وماتاخذ مسااحه كبيره .. وعادة تكون على شكل اسطواني قلم*

*اللي تقدر توفرهم تراسلني*

*وجزاكم الله الف خير*

----------


## احتاجك..

مازال البحث جاريا عن تاجرة تسويلي توقيع رووووووووووعه
وبنات ما ابا رسومات وماعرف شو.. ابا ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

لإن عندي بطاقـة بس ما يقبلون مال الإمارات

+

منظم الشنط الكبير 

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## فوآغي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ابغــي قميــص بربري سايز سمول

و شنط ماركه كبيره 

وساعه ماركه لونها ذهبي يستحسن لو فندي او رولكس 

كلهم اصلي ماابغي تقليد

----------


## meerosa

اللي عندها اطقم مواليد (السليبنج باق والشنط والمفرش......)وباقي الاشياء
ترسلي الصور ولا لنك موضوعها 
يليت لو بسرعه ....

----------


## 3solah

تاجراات العبي الي منزلين كولكشن عيد الاضحى يطرشولي لنكات مواضيعهم لو سمحتوا ^.^

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت شنط حلوه مب شرط اتكون ماركااااااااااات +ابواك حلوه ^^

----------


## مـــــرايا

ابا وحدة توفر لي هالستيانات من ماركة pastunette انا كنت شارتنها من مشاااريع لامي فراس الخيمة اللي تقدر تتواصل معاي على الخاص

----------


## ام_خلوف

بنات بلييييييييييييز ابا اكياس شيك  :Smile:  توزيعات واغراض 

وابا الحجم الكبير والوسط 

بسرعه بليييييييييييييييز 

ثانكس

----------


## غزال الروض

التاجرات الي في مصر اريد كتب من هناك و بعطها عمولة بسرعة تتواصل وياية .

او اي تاجرة من هنيىه و تعرف حد من مصر تساعدني .

----------


## sounya

سجادات صلاة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هلا حبوبات

بسالكم من تقدر توفر لي سجادات صلاة راقية للاهداء

وياريت تكون مع شنطة او حتى بدون بس اشكال والخامة حلوة 

ما ابي سجادات الجيب

----------


## ام منوره*

السلام عليكم 
ابغي وحده اتوفرلي علب للتوزيعات واذا ممكن علب كرتون الي اتي عليها رسمات او اكياس القماش حق الاطفال اوتوزيعات حق العيد وشكرا

----------


## العــنا

ادور على العضوه أسمهاا أم احمد من راس الخيمة


تسوي أكل وتسوي بفيه

----------


## هديل المشاعر

> اريد هذاا حق ميدااليااتي 
> 
> 
> 
> منوو تقدر تووفره لي ^^


و انا ابي شارتها بس لشغلة ثانية

يا ليت اللي تتوفر عندها او اللي تعرف وين اقدر الاجيه تخبرني

ابيه حبة وحدة بس ضروري  :Smile:

----------


## فجيره

ابي شنط غاويه للجامعه الوانها حلوه 

ابو سلسله طويله او اي شي عادي 

ومشكورين

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

لإن عندي بطاقـة بس ما يقبلون مال الإمارات

+

منظم الشنط الكبير 

وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## المزيونه..~

> بنـآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت ادور شنط لابتوب مع اسفنج
> 
> بليييز ردوآ علي

----------


## Ms.3wash

> ابي شنط غاويه للجامعه الوانها حلوه 
> 
> ابو سلسله طويله او اي شي عادي 
> 
> ومشكورين


نفس الشي 
+ شوزاااات 

بس حبيباتي الي دفعها مقدم ما أقدر أخذ منها سامحوني

----------


## هديل المشاعر

ابي عجينة المرزبان اللي يستخدمونها بتزيين الكيك و الكب

منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفرها لي ضروري ليوم الثلاثاء

ما اعتقد انه في تاجرة تبيعها في المنتدى بس لو في مجال وحدة من التاجرات توفرها لي

لاني دورت بالسوق عندنا و ما لقيت منها 

ابيها ضروري

----------


## بنت الاقصى

خواتي ... مين تقدر توفرلي عطر 

212 on ice رجالي .... وكم سعره ؟؟

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بغيت استاند الكب كيك

----------


## chocolaxx

ابي عدسات روووووعة وجميع الالوان وماتتعدى ال 120 درهم

----------


## super girl

ابي التاجره اللي تسوي كب كيك في المنطقه الشرقية ظروري

----------


## امل المستقبل

بغيت تاجرات الشوزات 

طرشو لي لنكات مواضيعكم

----------


## bntUAE

اريـــــد *تنكــــــــــــــري ولانجـــــري* 

اللي عندها تراسلني 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## DaloOo3a

أنا أدور على

*غطاء المرحاض*

من تاجرات البلاد بليز

----------


## بنت الاقصى

هالعطر مين تقدر توفرلي ياه خواتي 

اسمه 212 on ice

----------


## ام ساعد

ابغي التاجرات اللي يبيعن لصقات كريست ضروري الحين

----------


## صفوويه

> بغيت استاند الكب كيك


مي تووووووووووو بليييييييييييز ^^

----------


## حلاوة دلع

ابا العدساااات اللي تكبر العين وبكل الالوااان وبسعر ما يتجاوز ال 250 درهم..

----------


## حلاوة دلع

[QUOTE=عنود الحب;25541075]اممممممممم ابا وحده عندها عبي ساده بس قصات حلووووووووووه وقطع حلوه بعد

----------


## SHIFON

ابغي من هالخلخال ... او مادري شو يسمونه اكسسوار حق الريل.. مب مهم مثله بالظبط حتى لو اشكال ثانية مب مشكله .. شفت عند وحدة من التاجرات ...بس ظيعت موظوعها للاسف

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عباة السمكة ضروووووووري><

----------


## فيفى دلع

اريد فستان سهرة 
حلو بقيمة 500درهم
يديد

----------


## كل الحلا

منو تقدر توفر لي افرووول نسائي 



واللي تعرف وين ينباع براك تخبرني

----------


## وردة الفل

محتاجه كاميرات مراقبة الخدم ضروري

----------


## فوآغي

بنات لو سمحتوا ابا شي بنفع حق هديه
مثل ساعه او سكارف او ذهب اونعال اي شي

شي راااااااااااااااااااااااقي

ينفع حق هديه 

وحق وحده عمرها فالعشرينات

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بجامات حلوة وكيووووت لبنت عمرها سنتين^^
اذكركم ابا اشياء كيوت مابا سوالف عيايز^^

----------


## وردة الفل

بغــيت كاميرا مراقبة للخدم...! وتكون صغيره....!!

اللي عندها تراسلني باسرع وقت..!!

----------


## مارشميللو

ابا وحده تسوي محاشي بس من الفجيره

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

الغاليات بغيت *شنــــــــط حـــــــفـــــــظ الســـاعــــات*

----------


## ام رشوودي

اريد مغربيات او حد يفصلي مغربيات 

خيوط اصليه مغربية بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## سري في خبرتي

السلام عليكم تاجرات

بغيت ساعات السيليكون الملونة حق البنوتات ابغي كمية كبيرة بالوان مختلفة..بس ما يزيد سعرالحبة عن 25- 30 درهم واذا سمحتوا بغيت اعرف كيف اضبط الوقت فيها

----------


## عيناااوية

بغيت شنطه مكسي كافيار شانيل الأصليه بسعر معقول

----------


## عنوووني

بغيت اكياس سادة حجم متوسط وكبير بالجملة

----------


## هديل المشاعر

> ابي عجينة المرزبان اللي يستخدمونها بتزيين الكيك و الكب
> 
> منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفرها لي ضروري ليوم الثلاثاء
> 
> ما اعتقد انه في تاجرة تبيعها في المنتدى بس لو في مجال وحدة من التاجرات توفرها لي
> 
> لاني دورت بالسوق عندنا و ما لقيت منها 
> 
> ابيها ضروري

----------


## بنت الاقصى

> هالعطر مين تقدر توفرلي ياه خواتي 
> 
> اسمه 212 on ice

----------


## ام عبدالعزيز4

بغيت قلم الحف وبغيت ماكينة الخياطه الصغيره ، ورجاء من اللي بتوفرها لي تكون عند كلمتها لاني قبل اسبوع او عشرة ايام طلبت من طيف الامارات قلم الحف ولين احينه ماوصلتني وكل مره اتقولي اليوم باجر ، ونفس الشي مع مكينة الخياطه طلبت من الاخت فيافي وماوصلتني.

----------


## دمووووع

بغيت مجموعة الحمام المغربي  :Smile:

----------


## خيرات الجنوب

اريد ملابس للاطفال بنات ارجو الرد على وتكون حلوة بدلة كاملة مع الاسعار

----------


## خيرات الجنوب

ابي ملابس للبنات الكتكوتات الحلوات

----------


## مقلووعه

الســـــــــــــــلآم عليكم ....اشحــــــــــــــــــآلكن؟؟

بناات دخيلكن وين اقدر احصل الكورسيه الي يخصر الجسم ويخليه منحووت الي فيه حديد وقووي وين اقدر القااه ف العين ولا من تقدر توفره لي باسرع وقت بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## نـور

خواتي عندي عزيمه في بيتي واريد اكل احلى من المطاعم ومحاشي وسويتاات بسعار حلوه الي تسوي تراسلني لوسمحتوا بس براس الخيمه اريد ومشكورين

----------


## keep_rak

السلام عليكم منو من التاجرات تبيع سوالف النثور ،، يعني العلب 
اللي تعرف ادلني على تاجره او تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## نـور

> ادور على العضوه أسمهاا أم احمد من راس الخيمة
> 
> 
> تسوي أكل وتسوي بفيه

----------


## تاتو7

*منو يبيع ميك اب فور ايفر make up for ever
بطرش لها صورة فاونديشن اباه ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووري 
\
ياريت حد يرد علي من التاجرات باسرع وقت*

----------


## عنود الحب

بنات انا ابا عبي ســــاده بقصااات حلوه ومرتبه بس اسعار معقوله .. ومابا قطع ستررررررج بليز

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


خواتي بغيت شي يصبغ الحواجب تاتوو وماباه يطلع او يخوز بسرعه يعني يتم بحواجبي كم يوم عالاقل
ومب مشكله ايي لون اهم شي انه يكون زين ومايضر وسعره يكون حلوو بليز ضروري تابعووني
واي تاجره عندها اي شي يخص الحواجب اطرشيلي ايياه لوسمحتواا ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااااات بلييز ساعدوني .. ابا قباضااات حلويييييييين حق العرس .. 

ولونهم اخضر فستقي 

بليييز تاجرات اللي عندهاا تراسلني اباهم قبل يوم الخميس

----------


## ***الفراشة***

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
محتاجة طقم للنفاس لي و للبيبي 
ادور على شي فخم و انيق واذا ممكن يكون شبه موديلات المفارش التركية
انتظر ردودكم باسرع وقت

----------


## قمولة حلوة

:Salam Allah: 


منو تقدر اتوفرلي كريم أساس مايبيلين (الأصلي ) للسمراوات

----------


## تاتو7

منو يبيع او يقدر اييبيلي ميك اب فور ايفر بلييييييييييييييز لاعدمناكم

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى صابون مغربي+صور+اسعار
ليفة مغربية +صورة +سعر

----------


## shai6oonah

السلاااام عليكم 
اشحالكم أعضاء سيدات الإمارات 

بلييييز اللي تعرف التاجره اللي كانت اتبيع الفوط اللي عليها اسم مثلا اسمي 
عالفوطه 
مستعجل أبيه هالأسبووع 


بانتظاااركم

----------


## حرم القناص

مطلوووووووووووووووب قمصان بولو

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

هممممممممممممممممم !!

ابـي الاستانذات؟ وينهن راعيات الاستاندات اختفن فجـأه؟

وابـي بعد هممممممممممم !!

صبغه حوااااااااااااااااجب ( تاتو) .. بس لونها هب اسوووووووووووود..

اريد لونها بنيييييييي !! واتم فتــره ع الشعر هب اسبوع وطارت !! 

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز تعبت وانا ادوووووووووووووووور

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا هدية راااقية رجالية وغريبة..
مابا شي عادي (عطور, بوك, غتر , خريطة السيارة ,........) أبا شي غريييييييييييب وطبعا حلو ومفيد

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا تاجرة تصورلي بضاعتي (مكياج) وابا اشوف سامبل من صورها ..
وابا الالوان تطلع نفس الالوان بالضبط..

ويالريت تكون من عيمان^^

----------


## مجروحة العين

السلام عليكم والرحمه
شحالكن حبووبات عساكن بخير وسهاله

حبيت اطلب عطر Creeuti 1881 الاخضر .. هو عطر رجالي

وهذي صورته



ضروووووووووووووووري بليييييييييز اتمنى الرد باقرب وقت

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> خواتي بغيت شي يصبغ الحواجب تاتوو وماباه يطلع او يخوز بسرعه يعني يتم بحواجبي كم يوم عالاقل
> ومب مشكله ايي لون اهم شي انه يكون زين ومايضر وسعره يكون حلوو بليز ضروري تابعووني
> واي تاجره عندها اي شي يخص الحواجب اطرشيلي ايياه لوسمحتواا ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم شهد2010

السلام عليكم 

خواتي ابي النقابااات اللي فيهم مطاااااط من ورى ابي 4 حباات 

رجااء الصوور مع الاسعاار ولا عليكم امر

----------


## MOON_AD

السلام عليكم 

منو تقدر توفراي ما نيكانات للكباار واليهال باسعااار حلوه 

واريد رااابط الاخت كوين فاااشن

----------


## نـور

> خواتي عندي عزيمه في بيتي واريد اكل احلى من المطاعم ومحاشي وسويتاات بسعار حلوه الي تسوي تراسلني لوسمحتوا بس براس الخيمه اريد ومشكورين

----------


## shy6o0nah

منو تكتب على الورد وتطرشه لجميع انحاء العالم 

ضرووري تراسلني

----------


## بنت ابوها79

ابا اسواره او مضاعد يعني مفاريد ذهب لبنوته صغيره ابا هديه الى عندها اطرشلي الصور مع السعر والعيار

----------


## Um_Khawla

من كم يوم شفت موضوع ( افرولات لبيبيات ) بس ما اذكر اسم التاجرة .. اللي تعرف تخبرني ..

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

صوابين للبشره بسعر معقول بليز !!! والافضل غاااااااااار او نابلسي

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> خواتي بغيت شي يصبغ الحواجب تاتوو وماباه يطلع او يخوز بسرعه يعني يتم بحواجبي كم يوم عالاقل
> ومب مشكله ايي لون اهم شي انه يكون زين ومايضر وسعره يكون حلوو بليز ضروري تابعووني
> واي تاجره عندها اي شي يخص الحواجب اطرشيلي ايياه لوسمحتواا ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## Ms.3wash

سكيني ... و سوالف فنكي تنفع للكولج  :Smile:

----------


## قلبي لك

ياليت لي تعرف تسوي اغراض البيبي 
من منز وخشاش للبيبي .. 

ياليت تطرشلي ع الخاص ..

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

لإن عندي بطاقـة بس ما يقبلون مال الإمارات



وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغة جاكيت اجدر البسة فوق العباة اسود او بيج او رمادي بس يكون شيك و راقي و ما يتعدى 300 او 400 درهم

----------


## zoomyat

*بنات ابغي وحده توفر لي سجاده الجيب بالدرزن .. ابغي حوالي 8 درازن .. بسعر مناسب ..*
*ويفضل ان البضاعه تكون فالامارات ...* 

*وابغي افكار لهدايا الحج .. لاني ناويه اروح الحج هالسنه باذن الله ... وابا اعرف شو ممكن اهدي الناس (صوغه الحج) ... ابغي افكار يديده ...* 
*الحين بدل السجاده العاديه بوزع سجاده الجيب .. شو بعد ممكن افكار ثانيه؟*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

مطلوب محترفات تصميم لاعطاء دروس ع المسن . .

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

بنات ابغي سوارة لون خيوطها كحلي مثل لون كندورة المدرسه وعليها حروف اسم معين ^.^ اابغي على عدد الشله ونفس الديزاين وياليت اللي تقدر اطرش صور وبخلي اختي تختار

----------


## ღcute girlღ

ابا منيكان بدون راس .. بسعر منااااااااااااااااااسب ..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت تاجره توفرلي فناجين البسكوت اللي داخلهن كاكاو 
ابا كميه بليييييييييز في اسرع وقت . .

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> خواتي بغيت شي يصبغ الحواجب تاتوو وماباه يطلع او يخوز بسرعه يعني يتم بحواجبي كم يوم عالاقل
> ومب مشكله ايي لون اهم شي انه يكون زين ومايضر وسعره يكون حلوو بليز ضروري تابعووني
> واي تاجره عندها اي شي يخص الحواجب اطرشيلي ايياه لوسمحتواا ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

اريد اطلب من محل في لندن 
عندي رابط الموقع بس للاسف ما يوصل للامارات 
اللي تقدر تساعدني تتواصل معاي بالخاص
و شكرا

----------


## قلبي سعيد

كريم تريتو سبوت بسعر مناسب  :Smile:

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

اريد بيجامات سبونج بوب لمقاس 3 سنوات 
و شكرا

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

منوه التاجره اللي تبيع زبدة الشيا من غانا .... ياليت تراسلني ضروري

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

منووو التاجره اللي تبيع كاسات وملاعق المقادير والمكاااييل

----------


## آهات القلب

بغيت بجامات وبرمودا باسعار حلوة ماتتعدى 100
طبعا يديده مب مستعملة ..وياريت تراسلني بالصور

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

ابغي اعرف منو التاجره اللي يبيعون افرولات لبيبيات

----------


## زهروة بوظبي

انا ادور ع التاجره اللي تاخذ فساتين السهره المستعمله وتأجرها او تبيعها ماذكر

----------


## يا رب لك م

منو تقدر ترسم لي صور أشخآآص بس ابا رسم رائــــــع يعني 
بعطيها صورة واباها ترسمها لي نفسها اذا ما احلى  :Smile:  وكل شي بسعره ان شاء الله

----------


## @مشاكسه@

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع ميداليات للسياره

----------


## الشوامسـ

بغيت قطع بالجمله الي عندها تراسلي ع الخاص واتكون الاسعار معقوله

----------


## الهفآيف}-

فناجين البسكوت اللي داخلها كاكاو . . 
بغيت كميه بليييييز في اقرب وقت . .

----------


## مريم ad

,’


منو تروم توفرلي هذيل الساده بسعر معقول  :Smile: 
غير التآجره ام كاكي لاني طلبت منها وماوصلت لي الطلبيه

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> هممممممممممممممممم !!
> 
> ابـي الاستانذات؟ وينهن راعيات الاستاندات اختفن فجـأه؟
> 
> وابـي بعد هممممممممممم !!
> 
> صبغه حوااااااااااااااااجب ( تاتو) .. بس لونها هب اسوووووووووووود..
> 
> اريد لونها بنيييييييي !! واتم فتــره ع الشعر هب اسبوع وطارت !! 
> ...

----------


## Umm SaiFani

ابغي قطع روبيرتو كفالي و pucci
ابغي هديه لزوجي غريبه 
ابغي عود اصلي وريحته حلوه

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

لإن عندي بطاقـة بس ما يقبلون مال الإمارات



وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## Umm SaiFani

ابا هدية راااقية رجالية وغريبة..
مابا شي عادي (عطور, بوك, غتر , خريطة السيارة ,........) أبا شي غريييييييييييب وطبعا حلو ومفيد

----------


## ام ميرانه

اللي عندها استاند التوزيعات اللي على شكل شجره او فروع شجره

----------


## keep_rak

السلام عليكم..

مالقيت التاجره اللي تسوي بوكسات حق النثور

اللي يعرفها او مرت عليهه تخبرني

هي تسوي بوكسات من الورق المقوى او الكرتون

----------


## no0o0or12

السلام عليكم .

ابغي فناجين البسكويت ..

منوو عنده ؟؟

----------


## جريئة

*مطلوب مدرسة خصوصية

ف امارة الشارجة

للمواد العلمية .. الفيزيا و الرياضيات و الكيميا

اللي تعرف تتواصلي ويياي ع الخاص ضرووووووووري*

----------


## سلامــــة

*حبيباتي ابا مشـد لبعد الولاده*

*يرتبلي الجسم* 

*بلييييييز بسرعه لانه ماشي وقت*

----------


## فطـــامي 750

اباا بوك و قلم رجالي بسعر معقوووول

*ابا النعل الفلات البلاستك اللي من امريكا ,, ما لقيت التاجره اللي تبيعهم* 

ابا روج اوفييس رقم 16

----------


## @مشاكسه@

مطلوب هديه رجاليه غريبه ^^

----------


## فتنة الكون@

ابى وحده تقلد لي صوره عبايه عندي بشكل تقريبي

----------


## غربة_الروح

*أقصد اوسمه بس شي حلو وراقي جدا*

----------


## mousy

أبـــــغي هالجــــهاز ضروووووري

three minute legs

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اااااااهـ


ابا كوسا محشيييييييييييييييييييييييي !!

وملفووووف محشي!

وكووووووووووووووووووووووووشري

خاطري خااااااااااااااطري

ابا شي لذيييييييييييييييييذ

بلييييييييييييييييز اللي توصل العين اطرشلي ع الخاص :Frown:  ابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## الفارسـ&

أبا فساتين سمبل ورااااقية..

----------


## mousy

أبـــــغي هيـــلاهـــوبات للكــــبار

----------


## وردة الفل

> بغــيت كاميرا مراقبة للخدم...! وتكون صغيره....!!
> 
> اللي عندها تراسلني باسرع وقت..!!

----------


## bellegirl

* خواتي أبغــى تاجرة عندهــا بطاقـة إئتمانيــــة أمريكيــــة تطلب لي من موقــع أمريكي أنا أبغاها بس تدفــع أما العنوان في أمريكـا عندي يعني الشحن علي

الي أبغاه منها تدفع قيمـة الملابس فقـــط

لإن عندي بطاقـة بس ما يقبلون مال الإمارات



وبتريا ردكم بسرعـة جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## miss dxb_89

السلام عليكم بغيت اعرف منو التاجره اللي تبيع الغساله اللي تغسل وتكوي
بليييز اللي تعرفها ترد عليه او اطرشلي اسمها عالخاص 
شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## ام ناصر^^

*مرحبا
بغيت تاجره تطلبلي من موقع صيني 
وتاخذ عموله معقوله ^^*

----------


## سوسو الانيقة

منو التاجرة اللي عندها هالمرهم 
ابيه ضروري

----------


## منذريه^_^

مطلوووب طقم ولاده(مرابي) جاااااااااهز

----------


## أحلى ابتسامه

لو سمحتوا خواتي بغيت موديلات فساتين لعمر 6سنوات و9سنوات

----------


## حبك الم

حبااايبي ابي ملكان مع الايادي
وين راح احصل

عند التاجرات مع الاسعاااااااار

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت التاجره 
اللي عندها جلابيات دنتيل للعرايس قطع حرير
اللي موجود عندها كل المقاسات..
كانت عندها كل شي 
وطرش الاغراض كلها للبيت..
على ماعتقد كان عندها فلبينيه..

بليز اللي تعرفها اطرشلي رابطها

----------


## Reem dxb

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع علاقات شنط الأيد

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي سوارة الضغط ؟؟؟ تراسلني عالخاااص 

بليييييز بغيتها ضرووووري

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى حد يوفرلي Bolero ....بسرررررعه....ما اعرف شو يتسمى بالعربي .....بس هو عباره عن جاكيت قصيييير يدوب يغطي الظهر والذراعين ...اباه قطن ..

----------


## بنت الدار^.^

ابى ستكرات الحنه/ولانجري غريب/ وااي تاجره توصل بضاعتهاا البيت وتكون رخيصه .. فالعين 

بلليييييييييييز

----------


## مرسى الامل

بنات بليييييز ابا كفر للابتووب مايكون لزق 

بلييييز ما يكون لزق واللي عندها تراسلني بالصور

----------


## نوراسلام

آلة استكرات الحنا

----------


## فطـــامي 750

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اباا بوك و قلم رجالي بسعر معقوووول

ابا النعل الفلات البلاستك اللي من امريكا ,, ما لقيت التاجره اللي تبيعهم

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي شباصات الصغار الي بكرستال وبدون كريستال


وابغي قباضات صغاااااار بعد


ابغيهن بديزاينات حلوه وراقيه

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

ابا بودرة الكولاجين

----------


## غـرور

> السلام عليكم .
> 
> ابغي فناجين البسكويت ..
> 
> منوو عنده ؟؟

----------


## عنود الشامسي

مرحبااا
ابغي وحده تقدر توفرلي صبغات الكب كيك وزينة بليييز اللي عندها خبرة حتى الكريمة اللي تشكل بورود واشكال

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بنات بغيت قمصان نوم بدانتيلات وقصات غريبة وبلييييز لا طرشولي شي غير طلبي من كل وحده تقولي عندي قمصان انا ابغي بدانتيلات وبقصات غريبة بليييز تعبت افتح الرسايل وانا طالبة اشياء ثانية

----------


## (النرجسية)

بنات بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع بوكسات التوزيعات للمناسبات مثل القرقيعان و اليوم الوطني و غيره و تكون على شكل اطفال و فنر و غيره ...

بليز اللي تعرف التاجره تطرشلي اللنك على الخاص ضروري


و مشكورين مقدما :Smile:

----------


## على البال

بنات بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع بوكسات او اظرف العيدية...وابغي اعرف اذا في حد يشتغل كروشيه هني او يوفر جلاليب كروشيه ضروري

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


خواتي بغيت شي يصبغ الحواجب تاتوو وماباه يطلع او يخوز بسرعه يعني يتم بحواجبي كم يوم عالاقل
ومب مشكله ايي لون اهم شي انه يكون زين وسعره يكون حلوو بليز ضروري تابعووني
واي تاجره عندها اي شي يخص الحواجب اطرشيلي ايياه لوسمحتواا ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## ام منوره*

السلام عليكم
بغيت وحده اتوفرلي الة البتيفور وعين الجمل واتكون زينه وبسعر حلو 
شكرا

----------


## ربي يرزقني

خواتي اريد اغراض للعيد من نعول وجلابيات طرشولي عالخاص كل شي حلوو

----------


## عذبة الحسن

ممكن وحده تساعدني وتشتريلي شي من موقع ال ebay

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

ممكن حد يوفر لي هالاغراض او يدلني وين ممكن احصلها مع الاسعار؟

1



2



3


4



5



6



7



8



9



10



ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## الجوري90

منو التاجره اللي تسووي سوويت(حلو) مميز  :Big Grin: 

ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## BenToooH

أدور ع أكواب صغييييرة للحلويات (زجاج)
اتيي نفس شكل اكواب العصاير بس بحجم وايد صغير، للحلى مش للشرب

اللي تعرف محلات يبيعون منهم أو وحدة تقدر توفرهم لي ربي يجزيها كل خير
لاني دورت في واااايد محلات و? حصلت!!

----------


## shojoon.88

بليز ابغي الاستاند مال الاساور 

وابغي رابط البنوته اللي تيبع اساور 

بليييز

----------


## shojoon.88

بليز ابغي ستاند الاساور

وابغي رابط البنت اللي تسوي اساور

----------


## الهفآيف}-

الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا . .

----------


## انترنوته

سلام 
ابا الالعاب الزوجيه النرد المضيء و لعبة غرفة النوم

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم 

أبا وعلي وجه السرعه كريم طبيب الشعر سيلفر مون 

اللى بتجيب بضاعه من السعودية أكيد تعرفه

مع الصور والسعر علي الخاص لو سمحتوا

ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## sweeeet

ابا واااايد اشياء 

1- بزمه بأسم (( سلطان))
2 - الجهاز اللي يسوي ستكرات حنه 
3- منيكان بدون راس 
4 - فساتين بنوتات راقيه لعمر 2 و4 سنوات للعيد
5- جاكيتات شتويه سبونج بوب للبنات والاولاد
6 - اظرف للعيديه 
7- كفر للشبريه لونه اخضر او عشبي 
8- جلابيه فخمه وراقيه للعيد

----------


## dr_soso

ادور فساتين لعيد الاتحاد لبناتي
عادي اذا مخور ولا فستان تفصيل

عمر بناتي وحده سنتين والثانيه ثلاث سنوات و5 شهور
مب لازم الثنتين نفس الشي

وياليت لو يكون مع الاكسسوارات مالهم

اللي عندها تطرش لي الصور على الخاص

----------


## المحيربية

*ابغا جواتي فلات حلوات + هدايا متنوعه يكون فيها كل شي واهم شي ضفادع لأنه عندي ربيعتي تموت في الضفادع فاي هدايا ممكن وحده تشكل اياها يكون فيها ضفادع اكون لها شاكرة من قلبي* 
*في انتظاركن خواتي*

----------


## شذى الألحان

مــرحبــآ ..

تــآجــرات العــبي .. اللي عــندهـن كولكشن يديد وقــصآت غريبه ..

لا تقصــرن علني فـداكــن ..

----------


## shamsa8

خواتي الي عندها قطع مخوره حرير طبيعي اطرش لي صور
ويعطيكن العافيه ويرزكم من حلاله قولوا امين

----------


## إيمان العلي

منو تقدر توفرلي عدسات ملونه وتكون سنويه وبسعر معقول (( رمادي وأخضر وبني ))

----------


## غير النآس

بغيت سويتات ومحاشي للامارات اشماليه
واكل ايطالي وغيره

----------


## عيوز دلع

التاجره الي تبيع كتب الطبخ تراسلني

----------


## _UAE_Moon_

مطلوب أرض ملك 
مساحه بين ال 10ألاف قدم و 15 ألف قدم
في منطقة المزهر أو عود المطينة أو المحيصنة1 
او الورقاء قريب مردف

بسعر معقول خاصة بعد الأزمة الاقتصادية  :Smile: 
السعر في حدود مليون إلى مليون و400 ألف
مشكووورين بنات

----------


## الغاويـــة

مطلوب دخون البان

اذكر تاجرة كانت تبيعه قبل يومين ...

طرشولي على الخاص يزاكم الله خير

----------


## @الحلا كله@

بغيت أشتري أشياء بالجمله
هداايا أي نوع بالسعر معقول

----------


## class_lady

بغييييت شنطة هيرمز لونها اورنج السايز الميديام لو سمحتوا ^_^
وابا جوتي ليدي ديووور الاحمرسايز 37 لان البوتيك مافيه مخلص فالي اترووم اتوفرلي الاشياء بكون شاكرة لها ...

----------


## كرهت الدنيا

ابي اي فون اسود 3 جي 

وتاجرااااات من تقدر اتوفر لي حليب الصويا لاني مالقيته اببببببد مادل وين يبيعونه 

اللي تقدر اتوفر لي اياه ابي منه 3 علب

----------


## ام ميلاد

ابي دخون خنين غاوي في الكيلو وبسعر جدا مناسب استرزق منه
الي تقدر اتوفر لي دخون فاخر وممتاز ضروري اتراسلني

----------


## احلى ياسيه

غاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااليااااااااااااااات ي بغييييييييييت مسااعدتكم بليييييييييز 
فييييه وحده ف المنتدى كانت عارضه كيمره كانوون للبييييع ونسييييت اسمهاااا والي تعرفهااااا تخبرني ظروووري والله....والسمووحه 
اترياااكم
ف دااعه الله

----------


## نوراسلام

آلة استكرات الحنا

----------


## عالية الغالية

> آلة استكرات الحنا


 :Ast Green:

----------


## بنت بوظبي }{

منو عندها فلاشات حلووه وبسعر معقووووول ...

----------


## ام فيصل1

منوو عندها اسااور حلوه وبناتيه .. تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## كل شي موجود

بنات منو عندها السشوار لي يشتغل من دون كهربا ؟.؟.؟.؟.؟..؟..؟

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا وحده تطلب لي عدسات كوين كلر البيضا بس نظر 

وابا فراشي سيقما 17 قطعه من غير رول لونها يكون اسود

----------


## ..V!P..

بليييز ابا وحده تطلب لي من موقع امزون وعمولتها تكون 50 درهم للطلبيه

----------


## آلْمـيث

ابي عينات دخون راقي  :Smile:

----------


## غاية الضوء

ابا حصالات باشكال حلوة بخمس دراهم و اقل ، اباهم للتوزيعات ضروري 
من متى وانا ادور =(

ابا بوكسات شفافة او اي بوكس حلووو باسعار مناسبة ..

----------


## galb._.5lly

اريد كفرات نوكيا E72 بليز اريد كفرات حلوه مع الصور

----------


## الوساميه

منو بتوفر لي مفارش رومانسية جملة وبسعر حلو ..

اللي تقدر تراسلني ..

----------


## عشوووقه

مرحب ^^
ابا كفراااات اي فوووون ٤
^^

----------


## ++ام ناصر++

السلام عليكم 
بغيت الكاسات الزجاج الي معاهم غطى كانت في تاجره تبيعهم 
محتاجتهم ظروري اعتقد كانو 12 حبه او 6 حبات

----------


## ام ساعد

ابغي لصقات كريست وتكون وحده جاده

ضرووووري واايد

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا اغراض تناسب بازار في الكلية يعني سوالف بنات واشياء كيوت..
وبعد ابا التاجرة تطرشلي البضاعه وبردلها اللي بيتم يعني ما بشتري منها..

واللي تطرشلي رسالة تطرشلي رابط الموضوع مب تخليني ادور وادش رابطها الشخصي..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت هذا اللي يحطون فيه كب كيك . . الورق 
بس ابغي اصغر حجم نفس اللي يحطون فيه الكاكاو 
ولونه بني 
ابا 100 او 200 حبه . . واحتمال اطلب اكثر

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت سوارة الطاقه ضروووري  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## جرح صامت

مرحبا 
ابا وحده تسوي اكلات واسويتات وبسكوت وهالسوالف 

يعني فواله كامله 

واتكون من راك يعني من راس الخيمه ضروري

----------


## Ms.3wash

جووزات حلوة واسعار مناسبة والسموحة بس راعيات الدفع المقدم ما اروم اخذ منكن ... 
وشنط ابو السلاسل تكون طويلة مش قصيرة ..  :Smile:  

اترياكم والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي عباة السمكه او عباه بقصه روووووووووووووووووووووعه وايكون سعرها حلو

----------


## fiafy

> بليييز ابا وحده تطلب لي من موقع امزون وعمولتها تكون 50 درهم للطلبيه



وانا بعد وبكووون زبونتها دايما

----------


## @الحلا كله@

أريد تاجرة تقدر توفر لي طلب من ا(لصين ) ولها عمولتها
مستعجل الله يخليكم

----------


## هديل المشاعر

خواتي اذا في وحدة منكن تقدر توفر لي لبن بوش او تعرف احد ممكن يوفره لي

و اكرمكم الله بغيت بول ناقة بكر لعلاج وحدة من مرض السرطان الله يكافيكم شره

و لها المبلغ اللي تبيه

----------


## أم حمدآآن

خواتي التاجرات والمتخصصات ببيع المكياج
أريد شدو مائي وبسعر مناسب ومراعى فيه

----------


## كوين فاشن

*هلا و غلا 


حبيباتي ،، بغيت التاجرات اللي يسوون توزيعات حق الاعـــرآس بشكـــل رآقـــي

وبأسعـــآر حلوووه*

----------


## نقش حنا//~

خواتي التاجرات ..

بغيت نعال (انتن بكرامة) ماركة + غترة ماركة ومب تقليد بلييييز


وبسعر معقول ..

----------


## love rak

بغيت وحده تطلبلي من موقع أجنبي

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا اغراض تناسب بازار في الكلية يعني سوالف بنات واشياء كيوت..
> وبعد ابا التاجرة تطرشلي البضاعه وبردلها اللي بيتم يعني ما بشتري منها..
> 
> واللي تطرشلي رسالة تطرشلي رابط الموضوع مب تخليني ادور وادش رابطها الشخصي..

----------


## أشواق15

الغاليات منو تقدر او تعرف حد يقدر يسويلي بزم للكنادير باسم ولدي

----------


## فوآغي

i need sunglasses gold

----------


## ::أم شمسه::

مرحبا الغاليات

بغيت جلابيات دانتيل للنفاس
بسعر مناسب 
وابغي قياس ميديم


ومشكورات  :Smile:

----------


## مرايم2

> ساعدووني آلـّلٌہ يخليكم بغيت كريم تبييض بشره ومب غالي وأيد فحدوود 100 درهم 
> 
> تاجرات وينكن


و انا بعد

----------


## روووز ماااري

منو التاجره اللي كانت تبيع هاي البضاعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

بليييييييييييييييييييييز اللي يعرفها يراسلني ع الخاص ..

----------


## بيبي كات

منو يبيع قباضات الشعر بس ابغى شى جيد ما يتكسرن وحجهن متوسط مب وايد عود ولا صغير 

اللى عندها تراسلنى 
تحياتى

----------


## انفاسك هواي

منو تقدر تطلبلي من امازون غرض واحد بسد
ومع فايده معقوله 
ضروووووووووووري

----------


## chocolaxx

اريد توزيعات للحنا بسعر معقول وراقية ضروري

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا فايل الموز كانت حاطه كفرات سرير

----------


## ميميتو 22

منو التاجره اللي تبيع دخون ملون ؟

----------


## جرح صامت

مرحبا 
ابا وحده تسوي اكلات واسويتات وبسكوت وهالسوالف 

يعني فواله كامله 

واتكون من راك يعني من راس الخيمه ضروري

----------


## ام_كشة

بغيت قمصان نوم راقية وحلوة

----------


## جريئة

> *مطلوب مدرسة خصوصية
> 
> ف امارة الشارجة
> 
> للمواد العلمية .. الفيزيا و الرياضيات و الكيميا
> 
> اللي تعرف تتواصلي ويياي ع الخاص ضرووووووووري*

----------


## ام سعووودي

ممكن تاجرة تبيع الفرش اللي شرات الفنادق اللي لون واحد انا من بوظبي

----------


## Jasssy

السلام عليكم أخواتي


هل هناك من تبيع : أبجورة البحر 



والساعة المجنونة



؟؟

وأشياء ممكن أن تكون هدية ممتعة وجميلة من هذا القبيل ؟

وشكراً لكن  :Smile: 


والسلام عليكم

----------


## عناد المنصوري

أبا وحده تطلب لي منتجات زوجي من مووقع كويتي ضرووووووووري 

أبا منتجات زووجيه إذا فيه تاجره تبيع في الإمارات

----------


## ونة خفوقي

بغيت جلابيات حلووه للعيد.....

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا وحدة تسويلي كيك وسوالف صغيرة مثلا جيز كيك او اي شي صغير وينفع للبازار في الكلية
وطبعا اسعارها ما تكون مبالغ فيها 

وصح تكون من الشارجة او عندها توصيل للشارجة

----------


## سيد العذارى

السلام عليكم 

ابا وحده تعرف تطلب لي شنطه من موقع فلنتينو بليييييييييز ضروري وطبعا لها عموله

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> منو التاجره اللي كانت تبيع هاي البضاعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بليييييييييييييييييييييز اللي يعرفها يراسلني ع الخاص ..


وانا بعد ابا مثلها . . 
وابا السوالف اللي تزين الكب كيك . . 

وابا الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا. .

----------


## { هتان .. !

مرحبا،،
ادور دخون سائل بس مضمون انه روعة
وعود معطر..

----------


## chocolaxx

الله يخليكم ياتاجرات منو تبيع ستاند الشغاب وستاند الاساور ومعلاق الطرابيش ومعلاق الشيل وحامل الموبايل ومنظف الكمبيوتر ومكنسة الكيبورد ومعلاق القماش واستاند الارواج ومعلاق الغتر ... تطرشلي وياليت يكونوا كلهم في مكان واحد

----------


## احتاجك..

بعد أبا اساور بس تكون فنكية وحلوة وتناسب بنات في العشرين تقريبا^^

----------


## ونة خفوقي

*بغيت جلابيات راقيه للعيد........*

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغيت التاجرة الى تبيع ماى البابونج للشعر ضيعت النك نيم ياليت تراسلنى

----------


## النقبية80

عباية اعراس بقصات حلوه

----------


## ميميتو 22

فساتين و عبي أعرااااس

ظرووووووري و عاااااااجل ~

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى شوز عنابي (مارون) كعب مب عالي وايد وكلاسيك قياس 38

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى توبات حلوه وخفيفه للصيف وستااااايلش بالوان حللللوة وفرفوشيه ( : قياس ميديم

----------


## سيد العذارى

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ابا وحده تعرف تطلب لي شنطه من موقع فلنتينو بليييييييييز ضروري وطبعا لها عموله

----------


## قلب معطاء

*بالجملـــه


سكارفات 

بيجامات تركيــه

؟؟*

----------


## االمراسيم

منو عنده جهاز حمام بخار 
حجمه صغير ومناسب
يراسلني بالخاص

----------


## فطـــامي 750

لانجرياات راقيه

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت ماء ورد المغربي
[IMG]http://*****.com/fgopsx/amiratfes_7554b794d0aced036f208268440a7dd2.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ميميتو 22

آبا كــوآفيــــره ~ في الشهامه او الشليله

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغيت مندوبة افون يا ليت تراسلنى على الخاص

----------


## قلب معطاء

[IMG]http://www.******.net/upfiles/1lT37789.jpg[/IMG]




*منو التاجره اللي تبيع نفس ديزاينات هـ الشوزات ؟؟*

----------


## ورده نرجس

للي يسووون كروشيه بغيت من هذي الشنطه ,, وبسعر معقووول الله يخليكم ..






او شراااااااااااااااااااااات جذه جركات يعني >>>





وبعد بغيت شنط حلووووووووووووه مب ماركات ,,
بس انيقاااااااااااااااااات ,,

----------


## GirLysh

بناااااات من فتره ادور التاجره اللي تبيع الشبه بأنواعها 
بليز دلووني عليها =)

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا بنطلون بس مب جنز ويكون رصاصي واسود الي يشبه (سكيني الجنز) ............ بس قطن

----------


## فرافيرو

ابغي شنط .. هاند باغز .. فاشن باغز ..

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بجامات قاب للصغارية..
لعمر سنتين ونص

ابا تقريبا 6 حبات يعني ابا عرض حلو واسعار حلوة

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

> للي يسووون كروشيه بغيت من هذي الشنطه ,, وبسعر معقووول الله يخليكم ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> او شراااااااااااااااااااااات جذه جركات يعني >>>
> 
> ...


وانا بعد

----------


## غزال عمري

ابى عدسات باربي لون اسود اي تاجرة تقدر توفرلي اياها ضروري

----------


## أم فرّوس

بغيت التاجرة اللي توفر لي طلبات من امريكا

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

عسل + تمر بلييز

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

بدي ملابس اطفال بناتي وولادي من عمر 4-12سنوات
بسعر الجملة.لان بدي كميات كبيرة..
و بيجامات ولادي و بناتي...

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

> ابا بجامات قاب للصغارية..
> لعمر سنتين ونص
> 
> ابا تقريبا 6 حبات يعني ابا عرض حلو واسعار حلوة


ةانا كمان بدي من هالبيجامات و من 2سنة الى 12
بدي 12 قطعة و سعر حلو..

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرحبا
بغيت تاجره تطلبلي من موقع صيني 
وتاخذ عموله معقوله ^^
و البضاعة باسعار معقولة

----------


## عيناااوية

بغيت اساور دلع

----------


## امل المستقبل

تاجرات العبي والشيل
شفت عند تاجره شيله رسم بلون الازق على الطرف وايد عيبتني بس للاسف ضيعت التاجره وماعرف منو هي 

بليز تاجرات العبي والشيل بالرسم توصلو معاي

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي الشموع المضيئة او الورود المضيئة

ابغي مقوم الانف ضرووووووووووري ...

----------


## المعترضة

ابغي التاجرة اللي تبيع ليجنزات للبنات جيه كبار مراهقات
اليجنزات احيد مخططة اللي تعرفه تحط لي رابط عضويتها بليز

----------


## الهفآيف}-

[QUOTE=ورده نرجس;25794717]للي يسووون كروشيه بغيت من هذي الشنطه ,, وبسعر معقووول الله يخليكم ..





انا بعد ابا نفسها

----------


## Ms.3wash

كفرااإاإاإات بلاإاإاك بيئيييري

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت ماء ورد المغربي الي خاص للوجه

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا وحدة تسويلي كب كيك راقي يكون شكله مغري وكل حبة تكون في بوكسها..
وما أبا اسعار مبالغ فيها..

----------


## أم عبّآدي

قمصان نوووم

----------


## بنت الغربيه

السلام عليكم 

منو تقدر اتوفر لي عدسات حليمه بولد الاربع ب 100 درهم انا شريتهم من قبل بس نسيت اسم التاجره 
ابااهم بسرعه 
المحددات باسود كبار 

اترااسلني بسرررررعه

----------


## غزولـ

لو سمحتوا ابي كريم او خلطه لتكبير الخدود ضروري 
ربي لاهانكم ابي الطلبيه بسرعه واي تاجره عندها تقولي ع الخاص
واذا في حد يعرف اي شي عن موضوع تكبير الخدود يخبرني 
وربي يوفقكم اجمعين

----------


## كريستال

وين التاجرات اللي يسون الأسماء أو الحروف بالذهب او الفضه راسلوني غالياتي ؟

أبا أطلب ..

----------


## عتوقة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منو تقدر اتوفر لي عدسات حليمه بولد الاربع ب 100 درهم انا شريتهم من قبل بس نسيت اسم التاجره 
> ابااهم بسرعه 
> المحددات باسود كبار 
> 
> اترااسلني بسرررررعه



ونا ابغي بسرررعه بليز حق باجر

----------


## فجر82

بغيت فساتين قصيره او طويله للعيد و تكون خفيفه.,

----------


## ورديــه

منو تروم توفر لي ايفون4 

يكون unlock
ابيه من استورات أبل ..يعني مو من اتصالات ..

----------


## سكووون الليل

*ابغي افصل كم الي ينلبس تحت العباه من الدانتيل الفرنسي راقي وفيه شج وابغي نفسه شيله .... منو تقدر تساعدني تراسلني عالخاص باسرع وقت ممكن ^_^*

----------


## bronza

بنااات ابا استيكرات لللابتوب ,, منو التاجره الي تبيعهن؟

----------


## سر الخفووق

كريم اساس ماركة جريماس ... وبسعر حلووو

----------


## غزولـ

ابي جنزآت مـآيزيد سعرها عن ال50 درهم 
وابي روج ثــآبت

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

السلام عليكم
بغيت آلة استيكرات الحنا
وشكرا

----------


## لُجَين

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منو تقدر اتوفر لي عدسات حليمه بولد الاربع ب 100 درهم انا شريتهم من قبل بس نسيت اسم التاجره 
> ابااهم بسرعه 
> المحددات باسود كبار 
> 
> اترااسلني بسرررررعه


حتى أنا

----------


## راعية الغنم

هلا حبيباتي...

بغيت تصميم توقيع للمنتدى يطلع تحت مشاركاتي و مواضيعي
و بزنس كارد
و بروشور
و الأهم الشعااااااااااااااااااار

لفرقة حربية .. اللي تعرف تراسلني على الخاص رجاءا.

----------


## لُجَين

> السلام عليكم أخواتي
> 
> 
> هل هناك من تبيع : أبجورة البحر 
> 
> 
> 
> والساعة المجنونة
> 
> ...



ياااريت انا بعد

----------


## لُجَين

> ابا حصالات باشكال حلوة بخمس دراهم و اقل ، اباهم للتوزيعات ضروري 
> من متى وانا ادور =(
> 
> ابا بوكسات شفافة او اي بوكس حلووو باسعار مناسبة ..


 أنا بعد خواااتي

----------


## βйť ẳĻţђӘәb

أنـآآآ أبـآآ مراضيع ومصاصـآت ماركـآت لـولد أختي


الي تقدر توفرهن لي بأسرع وقت لو سمحتو
المـآركات الـي أباها ..(ديور) أو (فندي) 
او الماركه الموجوده عندكم 

الي عندهـآ بليييييييز تطرش لي صورهن ع الخاص ورقمهـآ لانهـ اباهن بأسرع وقت

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

التاجرة اللي تقدر تشتريلي من موقع امازون يا ليت تراسليني  :Frown:  بليز ابا وحده عمولتها غير مبالغ فيها 

ابا اشتري كذا شي وابا اعرف كم بيطلع السعر كامل مع الشحن بالدرهم بلييز

----------


## لُجَين

> ابغي من هالخلخال ... او مادري شو يسمونه اكسسوار حق الريل.. مب مهم مثله بالظبط حتى لو اشكال ثانية مب مشكله .. شفت عند وحدة من التاجرات ...بس ظيعت موظوعها للاسف


أنا بعد ابي بس بغيت اشكااال حلوه لانه شفت منهم بس ما عجبوني

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> للي يسووون كروشيه بغيت من هذي الشنطه ,, وبسعر معقووول الله يخليكم ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> او شراااااااااااااااااااااات جذه جركات يعني >>>
> 
> ...


وانا ابا نفسهم..

----------


## حلاوة دلع

بغيييت شوزات كعب صغير قياااس 40....41
الوااان ... مفتوووح الاصااابع...

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي لبس حلو ومميز حق بنتي للعيد عمرها 4 سنوات
بسعر حلو اكيد ^^

----------


## ضوء القمر ss

السلام عليكم 
ابي وحدة توفرلي مزيل عرق اسمه دراي كلور موجود بالامارات غير متوفر بالسعودية ياليت من تقدر تساعدني لان زواجي قرب واباطي تصب فياضان عرق وربي اني في كررررررررررررررررب مايعلم فيه الا الله

----------


## ღcute girlღ

ابـــــــــــــــــا منيكان بدون راس بســـــــــــــعر منــــــــــــــــــــاسب مع الصور لو سمحتووو ا..

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم هرمس اصليه هرمس بس

----------


## بنت رآكـ

هلا الغاليات
منو تقدر اتوفرلي صابونة مون فيس (moon face soap(من مصر

----------


## لُجَين

> الي عندها شنطة إكسسوارت كبييييييرة وبسعر حلوو اطرشلي ع الخاص


me 2oooo

----------


## لُجَين

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اابغي الحناء الملونة منوا تبيع


ياااريت انا بعد

----------


## لُجَين

> هذا عبارة عن كوب ع شكل عدسة ..
> 
> متوفر في موقع eBay ..
> 
> اسمه >>
> Canon Lens 1:1EF 24-105mm F/4L IS USM Mug !


وااااو حلو 
منو من التاجرات تقدر توفره و على كم ؟؟؟

----------


## لُجَين

> أبغي شطاف الوضوء بلييييييييييييز ضروري


انا بعد ابي ياااريت 

بس تره هو فيه احجااام

انا ابي الاحجام مع اسعاااارهم 

بس بليييز السعر يكون معقوووله

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

خواتي محتاجه لبس للصلاة اللي يكون كامل مع شيلته

ويكون قطني وشي عملي

ياريت الصور عالخاص واللي يناسبني براسلها ان شاء الله

----------


## nooruae84

اريد لبس لبنوته عمرها 12 سنه للعيد
وبسعر حلو 
اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## لُجَين

> ابا خااااااتم بو صبعين بس وحده تسويه ف البلاد هني مب يتأخرر


me 2ooooo

----------


## Miss Dior}

> السلام عليكم
> بغيت آلة استيكرات الحنا
> وشكرا


نفس الطلب ^ـــ^

----------


## لُجَين

> 1) كتب الدكتوره ناعمه الهاشمي ..


me 20000 plzzz

----------


## حشوووره

مرحبا اابا جلابيات بحركات حلوه حق العيد نفس الجلاليب الكويتيه بس ضروري بليز

----------


## أم فلان1

فديتكن اباسي دي رسوم

----------


## امل المستقبل

قمصان نوم

----------


## ام مريـــوم

اتمنى اللي عندها كريم الاساس الديرماكول الاصلي تراسلني

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى عقال وغتره لبيبي عمره 6 شهور ^^

----------


## كتكوته21

عدسات كوين كلر البيضا 

ابا وحده تطلب لي فراشي سيقما 12 قطعه

----------


## ×جامعيه×

ابا كفر ل e5 ..
اللي عندها تراسلني عالخــــــــــــــاص ..

----------


## um-Khlifa

بغيت شغل ذهب لاساور والختم واي شي من الذهب

----------


## reem101

بغييت عدة حلاقة بجمييع ملحقاتها مع الشنطة وتكون مغلفه ضرووووررري بأسرع وقت..
ويكون السعر معقول...

----------


## شهد الظاهري

العضـــوة إللــي تبيــع قنــآاع الذهــب والـأعشـآاب المغربيه ...

----------


## Um_Khawla

العضوة اللي تبيع معاليق ( للثياب ) .. اشكال حلوة .. شفته مره عليها قطعه منقطه .. ضرووووري

----------


## @الحلا كله@

بغيت تاجره تبيع شيل البيت الملونه 24شيله
وسجادات الصلاه24 سجاده
بسعر معقووووول

----------


## ~ همس ~

أبغي جهاز للمساج

----------


## Umm SaiFani

*مطلوووووووووووووب مليكااااااااان ظروووووري*

----------


## فطـــامي 750

*ابا شوز فلات بلاستيك ما يكون مسكر 
ابا هديه بيبي بعمر سنه تكوون راقيه جدااا*

----------


## ميميتو 22

مطلوووووب عاجل حق اليوووم كوافيرة في الشهامه او الشليلة او الباهية

----------


## قوافي

ابا بوكسات شفافة

----------


## نـور

خواتي بغيت دخون للمنزل لاتزيد قيمته فوق 70 درهم 
وبغيت كميه غيرهن مع تسترات 

كل تااجرات الدخون يطرشون لي

----------


## sweeeet

كتب الدكتوره ناعمه الهاشمي ..

----------


## Umm SaiFani

مطلوب كفر شفاف اللي نلبسه العبي والملابس 

كفر او تلبيس الملابس والفساتين

----------


## عيوز دلع

مطلوب خلطات تسمين مضمونه مع تجارب ويكون طعمها زين مب يلوع الجبد خخخ
ومايكونها سعرها خيالي لوسمحتوا ماريد سعرها مبالغ فيه 

لاتنسون مع التجااااااااااااارب

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ابي قمصان طويله لين الركب ( ميني دراعه ) ..

مقاسي XL

ومن ناحية الارقام ( 16 - 18 ) ..

ورجاااااااااااااااء حار ابي اللي تراسلني تكون عندها البضاعه
مب تطلبهم من برع + الصور والاسعار ( السعر مايزيد عن 150 درهم )

واللي يعيبني منها شي برد
عليها واللي مابرد عليها تعذرني لأني مب لاقيه طلبي مثل ما انا كاتبتنه هني ..

ولا وحده تقولي فري سايز وبالصوره امبين لوحده مافيها شي شرات الكوريات
فبليز اللي عندها شي غير الاسترج والقطن تراسلني ..*

----------


## الطنيجيه

منوه يقدر يوفرلي نفس هالمسكات وتكون اشكالهم غريبه اواذا تعرفون حد يبيع منهم

----------


## نهر الحياه

اريد جلابيه الفراشه او المناسبات عندي مناسبة يوم الخميس 

طبعا يديده ...دورت ف المنتدى ماحصلت تاجرة تبيع جلابيات مادري اذا فيه وماشفت 

تعبت وانا ادور

----------


## A & M

ف تاجره تبيع *مصاحف الجيب* ،،

الي عندها ياريت تراسلني ،،

ربي يوفقكم ويستر عليكم ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## امل المستقبل

قمصان نوم وينكم يا تاجرات

----------


## بـحـور

السلام عليكم
بغيت آلة استيكرات الحنا
وشكرا

----------


## عيوز دلع

> مطلوب خلطات تسمين مضمونه مع تجارب ويكون طعمها زين مب يلوع الجبد خخخ
> ومايكونها سعرها خيالي لوسمحتوا ماريد سعرها مبالغ فيه 
> 
> لاتنسون مع التجااااااااااااارب

----------


## الهفآيف}-

آلة استكرات الحنا 

وكفرات راقيه للـ E5-00 لو شي سبونج بوب او سوبر مان يكون احسن حتى لو استيكر عادي . . 

واللي يعرف يسوي ثيمات كيوت بغيت ثيم سوبر مان للبنات للـ E5-00 وواحد شبابي للـ BB
مابا اسعار خياليه وبلييز ابا اشوف تطبيقات قبل . .

----------


## الياسيه20

بغيت الحنا الملووونه ..

باسعااااار معقووووله .. هب مبالغ فيه..

----------


## dxb-bride

ادور عطر اسمه كازان اللي تعرف وين اقدر احصله تراسلني بليز

----------


## نوثن مون

ابا تاجره من امريكا وعندها كريدت كارد امريكي لانه الموقع اللي ابا اطلب منه ما يرضى الا بكريدت كارد امريكي

----------


## bronza

الوالده خاطرها ف ورق عنب =)
منو التآجره الي تسوي و بسعر منآسب ^_^

----------


## همسات الماس

مرحبااا 

مممممم انا ابي رضاعة اوبرا وتكون اسعارها معقوله مع التوصيل وياليت اللي تقدر توفر لي خلال اسبوع او اسبوعين انتظركم عالخاااااص ..

----------


## فطـــامي 750

> *ابا شوز فلات بلاستيك ما يكون مسكر 
> ابا هديه بيبي بعمر سنه تكوون راقيه جدااا*

----------


## عالم المطبخ

هلا والله 

ابي تالعظوة الي اتوفر لنا اغراض من امريكا يعني انا بعطيها الموقع وهيه تطلبلي اياه ممكن حبوبات

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

بنات عندي كذا طلب . 

الاول ابي شنط ونعل كعب طقم ,
الثاني ابي فساتين ناعمة للبيت 
والثالث في نعال شفته عند وحده تبيعه وماخذته والحين اباه لون اخضر وكعب كبير نفس الدبابة مب الكعووبة بو عصا وعليه شغل ابيض نفس سبوورتي اللي عندها تراسلني بليييز .. ^^

----------


## لأجل عينه

أبا مانيكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## بائعة الزهور

ابي حد يسوي كيك بوظبي

----------


## Umm SaiFani

مطلووووووب قمصان نوم حرير .. طويله او قصيره

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى وحده توفرلي موبايل نوكيا N8 بسررررعه وبسعر حلو

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى نعال عناااااااابي ...وسط مب كعب عالي ولا سطاااحي ...قياس 38...بسرررعه بليز

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى فساتين ناعمه ولا بدل لبنتين بعمر 3سنوات و10سنوات ...ابى شي راقي وناعم مب متروس خربطان ....

----------


## أحلى ملك

> *ابي قمصان طويله لين الركب ( ميني دراعه ) ..
> 
> مقاسي XL
> 
> ومن ناحية الارقام ( 16 - 18 ) ..
> 
> ورجاااااااااااااااء حار ابي اللي تراسلني تكون عندها البضاعه
> مب تطلبهم من برع + الصور والاسعار ( السعر مايزيد عن 150 درهم )
> 
> ...



نفسسسسسسسس الطلب لو سمحتووووا  :Smile:

----------


## fifi_girl

منو منكن تقدر توفرلي أدوات التصوير بسعر معقول !
 :Smile:

----------


## شمخاويه

منو تقدر توفر لي لعبة بارني الديناصور البنفسجي

وياليت يكون حجمه شوي كبير

----------


## الهدى1

انا بغيت قطعة مخمل احمر وشيفون احمر منو يقدر يوفر لي بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

ابااا دريماااا كول ياليت اللي تبيعه ترسلي علخاااااص

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي اعشاب مغربية

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي تاجرة سودانية لها خبرة بالاعشاب السودانية تراسلني

----------


## ام حمدان26

فيه سلعه بتوصلني قريب وابغي وحده تصورلي اياها تصوير بروفيشنال
ابا من الخبيرات بس مابي مبتدئه لاني بكون الوكيله الحصريه هنا
وتعطيني كم يكلف

----------


## ام حمدان26

تاجرات الاكل خاطري فاكلات يديده مب التقليديه 
ابا اجرب شي يديد وتسوي محاشي بعد
تقدر توصل لام القوين

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

انا بعد ابا وحده تصويرها بروفشنال لبضاعتي وتكون من بوظبي

----------


## قصيده شرجاويه

ابا منتج مضمون للبقع مال حب الشباب وتفتح الويه

----------


## موزه السويدي

> *ابي قمصان طويله لين الركب ( ميني دراعه ) ..
> 
> مقاسي XL
> 
> ومن ناحية الارقام ( 16 - 18 ) ..
> 
> ورجاااااااااااااااء حار ابي اللي تراسلني تكون عندها البضاعه
> مب تطلبهم من برع + الصور والاسعار ( السعر مايزيد عن 150 درهم )
> 
> ...

----------


## A & M

> ف تاجره تبيع *مصاحف الجيب* ،،
> 
> الي عندها ياريت تراسلني ،،
> 
> ربي يوفقكم ويستر عليكم ان شاء الله ^^


بغيت بعد فستان ناعم او اي لبس لاول يوم العيد شي ناعم وبسيط وبسعر معقول لو سمحتم مع الصور وشي يديد مب ملبووووووووس  ..

----------


## MOON_AD

السلام عليكم 

اريد مانيكانات بدون راااس بس الجسم الي يكون من تحت خشب او حديده اتمنى فهمتوا علي 

بسعر معقول

----------


## غروك

> بنااات ابا وايد
> 
> منو تقدر توفرلي
> 
> 
> 1- لانجري
> 2- بجامات دلع شرات مال اوشيو لأني ما اقدر اروح أوشيو 
> 3-شادو ميك اب فور لايف 
> 
> وبس

----------


## فلامنجو

فديتكم بغيت تاجرات الكروشية ؛؛؛ ادور اللي يسوون فساتين كروشية ,,, 


وفي وحده نكها كوروشيه ضيعتها

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اباااااا محشي كووووسا باللبببببن ! قد شفت وحده تسوييييه  :Frown:  ابااااه تعبت ادور حد يسويلي

والتوصيل للعين فدييييتكن

وبعد اذا وحده تسوي اكل لذيييييذ وجمييييل ابااا

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا تاجرة تصورلي بضاعتي تصوير بروفشنال وياريت لو تكون من عيمان او الشارجة..

----------


## ميمي 111

منو التاجرات اللي يبيعن مكياج ؟؟؟؟بليز ضروري

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي فساااااتييين ناعمة للبيت وباسعاار معقوووووووولة واللي تعرف مواقع تعطيني اياه وبخليها تطلب لي وبعطيها عموووله

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

انا بعد ابا شراات هالكووب 

باخذ كمية وابا بسعر حلوو منو تقدر تووفر لي تراسلني على الخااااص

----------


## النقبية80

أرجووووووووووكم عباية اعراس راقيه وحلوه

----------


## روح بريئة

خواتي محتايه عمل دراسة جدوى لفتح صالون نسائي متكامل في راك!!واريد الدراسه تشمل الموقع المميز والصالون مع المسكن للعاملات يكون قريب من بعض،،والعاملات ورواتبهن،،والعاملات من الجنسيات التالية((السودان والهند والفلبين ولبنان))
الخدمات:الحنا+صبغ شعر+قص شعر+حمام زيت+سشوار+بدكير ومناكير+تنظيف بشرة+تشقير+حف+واكس+استوديو تصوير بداخل الصالون
اريد اعرف كيفية استقدام العمالة وكيفية ضمانها،،وكم الربح الشهري المتوقع،،وكم تكلفة المشروع بالكامل
واكيد بيزاتج بتوصلج ياللي بتدرسين لي هالموضوع،،بس اريد دراسة مضمونه ان شاء الله

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

ماعليكم امر ابا قميص ماركة polo الاصلي 



ابا اللون الاحمر ..الي تقدر توفرة لي تتواصل ومعايه على الخااص

----------


## شمخاويه

ابا دمية آية اللي تقرأ القرآن

----------


## عنود الحب

> *ابي قمصان طويله لين الركب ( ميني دراعه ) ..
> 
> مقاسي XL
> 
> ومن ناحية الارقام ( 16 - 18 ) ..
> 
> ورجاااااااااااااااء حار ابي اللي تراسلني تكون عندها البضاعه
> مب تطلبهم من برع + الصور والاسعار ( السعر مايزيد عن 150 درهم )
> 
> ...





انا بعد ابا قمصان كشخه لين الركبه والاسعار معقووووووله بليز

والقياس لارج وفوق

وبعد ابا قمصان النوم السمبل اللي لين الركبه .. ابا شي وااااااايد هادي وناعم

----------


## كعبية

آلة صنع ستكرات الحنا 

 :Smile:

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> مرحبا اابا جلابيات بحركات حلوه حق العيد نفس الجلاليب الكويتيه بس ضروري بليز


انا بعد...

----------


## ~ همس ~

منو يقدر يوفر لي مفرش المساج

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا تاجرة تصورلي بضاعتي تصوير بروفشنال وياريت لو تكون من عيمان او الشارجة..

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*ابا شرات ها اليقينز ملونين ومرسومين منو تقدر تيبلي شراتهن طبعا يكون قطن ناعم وبارد مب نايلون*

----------


## ilqa6wa

*آلة صنع ستكرات الحنا 
**
*

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

> *آلة صنع ستكرات الحنا 
> **
> *


وانا بعد

----------


## ميميتو 22

ابا دخون ملون ~

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته


خواتي التاجرات


بغيت أفصل كنادير حق الولاده... يوم بربي.. إن شالله

بس بغيتهن خفاف ودانتيل... ويكونن مميزات وحلوات وقصاتهن خفيفه وحلوه

ياليت من اللي تقدر تساعدني تستعيل لأني أباااهن ضروووري وفي اسرع وقت... وضروووووري ترسلي ضور ع الخاص.... عشان اشوفهن...

لكل من بيساعدني له جزيل الشكر

----------


## عفاري 1986

انا اريد جلابيات فخمه للمناسبات وتكون سعرها مناسب

----------


## صاحبة ذوقM

كفرات اي فووون 4 بسعر حلو و النوع يكون اوك مب جيب

----------


## oum dani

اريد التاجرة اللي تبيع الشكلاته مثل الكندر والنوتيلا وغيرها من الشكلاته النادرة عندنا فالامارات

----------


## غربة_الروح

اريد حد يسويلي توقيع راقي بس تكون طريقة الدفع عن طريق الرصيد

----------


## مس كشخهـ

ابا ناموسيه ولونها يكون بيج والا اصفر فاتح وتكون تور

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي مخاوير للعيد
بس اهم شي اتكون القطع يا قطن ولا شيفون ما ابي جورجيت

----------


## رماش

انا شفت وحده من التاجرات تبيع شرات هالاكفرات مال البيبي 



اللي يعرفها ياليت يخبرني منو هي او يحط لي لينك عضويتها بليز وضرووري

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

تاجرات المكياج

أبا كريم أساس و بودرة رقم 1 ماركة أوفيس 

اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

متعودة آخذ من ورد جوري بس مخلص عنها و أنا محتاجتنه هالفترة

ياريت بسعر معقول لاني عارفة الأسعار

----------


## ღcute girlღ

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اريد مانيكانات بدون راااس بس الجسم الي يكون من تحت خشب او حديده اتمنى فهمتوا علي 
> 
> بسعر معقول

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى فساتين ناعمه ولا بدل لبنتين بعمر 3سنوات و10سنوات ...ابى شي راقي وناعم مب متروس خربطان ....


بسرررررررررررررررعه بليز .....................ويكون الدفع سلم واستلم

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى توبات حلوه وخفيفه للصيف وستااااايلش بالوان حللللوة وفرفوشيه ( : قياس ميديم


سلم واستلم بليييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى شوز (((((عنابي )))))))(مارون) كعب مب عالي وايد وكلاسيك قياس 38


سلللللم واستلللللللللم

----------


## الهفآيف}-

آلة استكرات الحنا . .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

بغيت هدية لمولود ذكر مع الاسعار الله لا هانكم

----------


## ونة خفوقي

انا اريد جلابيات فخمه للمناسبات وتكون سعرها مناسب

----------


## عناد المنصوري

ابا تاجره تفصل لي عباه في خاطريه هيه صور عندي وبسعر معقوووول

----------


## ورده نرجس

كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700

بالكرستاااااااااااااااال ..

وبسعر معقووووووول جدا ..

----------


## أم المزيونه33

أنا أدور التاجره اللي عندها تحاميل الملح

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

اخواتي بدي ابدأ تجارة صغيرة..مين تقدر توفر لي بضاعة من الصين..بسعر منيح و بضاعة حلوة...انا اعطيها الفلوس و هي تجيبلي اياهم مع المندوب و لها عمولتها بنتفق عليها...
المهم انها تكون اسعار مناسبة مو نفس سعر المحلات هون...
باسرع وقت
واذا وحدة بتتوفر عندها بضاعة بالبيت بيكون احسن...

----------


## موزه السويدي

> *ابي قمصان طويله لين الركب ( ميني دراعه ) ..
> 
> مقاسي XL
> 
> ومن ناحية الارقام ( 16 - 18 ) ..
> 
> ورجاااااااااااااااء حار ابي اللي تراسلني تكون عندها البضاعه
> مب تطلبهم من برع + الصور والاسعار ( السعر مايزيد عن 150 درهم )
> 
> ...

----------


## ~ همس ~

أبغي جهاز لتدليك الجسم + جهاز تنظيف البشره

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

خواتي منوه تقدر تطلب لي من موقع امازون بعموله معقوله ... ياليت تكون من الامارات

----------


## roro82

السلام عليكم : 
أريد لباس سباحه للمحجبات ضروري

----------


## احلى ياسيه

مرحباااااا حبيبااااااااااااتي ....

طلبتكمممم لاتردوووووووووووووووووني فدييتكم..

بغيييت نعاااااال مقااس 41 كشخه حق امااايييه فديتهاا للاعرااس وابيي عباااه رااااس وتكوون قطعتهااا خفييفه حق الاعراااس بعد كشخه علييهاااا شغل خفييف بس تكووون بــسعر 150 ضروورري ....وعدسااات لونهم اسود تكبيير لعيوون ... 
ويكوونن باسرع وقت ممكن قبل تاااريخ 29 _10 ابيييهم ...

وابيهم كلهم من تااجره وحده اذا تقدر عسب ماااتلعوز بالطلباات....

الي عندهااا الاغرااض اطرش مسج ع الخاااااص ومشكووراات وماقصرتنن

وسلاامتكم ...

----------


## الفارسـ&

مرحبا بنآت..

منو توفر عدسآت توتي وسنوو وايت؟

----------


## النقبية80

عباية اعراس حلوة وراقيه

----------


## أم المزيونه33

أدور تحاميل الملح أرجوكم دلوني على اللي تبيعهن

----------


## سما بيتي

إذآ ممكن وحدة من التاجرات توفر حقي حآي الحقيبة

انآ شفتهآ مع تاجرة بس مآ آذكر إسمهآ إذآ ممكنً تسآعدونيً 

 :Smile:

----------


## cute lady

أبا فستان أسوود نااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم ينفع للأعراس

----------


## s.alhashimi.86

خواتي بغيت المشد البرازيلي او الاسباني الي بيي لونين لحمي واسود
يشد من تحت الصدر لين الركب
وفيهن حمالات بليز ظروري

----------


## MisS_AD

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد عليه ألف الصلاة والسلام* 

*أخواتي التاجرات المبدعات الفنانات*

*أنا وظيفتي معلمة مادة اللغة العربية*

*وبغيت أحد يرتبلي الصف* 


*بتقولين كيف .......*


*أنا بقولكم*

_تسويلي بوردات حلوة - أقسام - لوائح تشجيعية - جدول مدرسي_
_يعني أبا صفي يكون رقم 1_

_^_^_ 


_أتنمى إني احصل وحدة تسويلي هالشي ء_


_وبس_

_إلي تروم تسويلي اطرش رسالة خاصة_


_وشكرا_

 :Ast Green:

----------


## فجر82

منو تبيع شرات هالجوتي نفس هالشكل مابي كعب 
ابي منه لون احمر بربري او احمر مع اسود,.
اي شكل ثاني بس نفس هالنوعيه بليز الي تقدر توفره لي تتواصل معاي,.

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

أبااااااااااااا قطع قطن مع شيــــله صــــــــــــــفوه وأشكالها اتكون حلوووه وبناتيه بلييييييز

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

منوه من التاجرات تقدر تعرض فساااتيني في الكرااااج سيييييييييييل بلييييييييييييييز ولها نسبه إن شاء الله

----------


## الساهية89

ابا اسوي هديه لعروس 

بس ماعندي فكره شو الهديه بالظبط ؟؟ 

بس اباها بسعر معقول .. منو ممكن تساعدني .؟؟

تراسلني ع الخاص بأسرع وقت يزاكن الله خير

----------


## الهوامير

بنات ابا حد ايبلي من موقع قيمبوري وجيلدرن سالون ومن موقع ماسي بس باقل الاسعار انا حصلت وحده اتيب بس صراحه طلبت مني مبلغ غير معقول

----------


## عناد المنصوري

ابا وحده تطلب لي من النت ضرووووووووووري
وابا قمصان نووم مغريه وكريمات زوجيه

----------


## عناد المنصوري

ابا تاجرة تطلب لي او توفر لي نونو هير للازالة الشعر نهائيااا بسعر منااسب 
جهاز نونو nono لإزالة الشعر

----------


## السيامية

*
ابغي اقمصة نوم تنكريه*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ابي فلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال الالالات قياسي 41
ما احصل هالقياس بالسوق دايما ماشي ماشي اووووووووووووووووف
اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور مع الاسعار للعلم خواتي 
مابي شي ينطلب من برع
رجاءً .. انا ادور مثل هالموديلات .. ابي الالوان اللي ماحصلتها

( رصاصي )

( ذهبي )

( اسود لقيته بس بعد ابي ) ..

جي قصدي






*

----------


## إيمان العلي

أبغي مكواة سيراميك للشعر ويكون نوعة حلو ويخلي الشعر حرير وبسعر معقول ومب غالي وايد

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي زبدة ككاو للشفايف الجافة والغامقة

----------


## احلى ياسيه

مرحباااااااااااااااااااا حبيبتااااااااااااااااااااااتي ...

ابيييي فستااااتيين للاعراااس حلووه حق حواااااامل لحرمه عمي 


الي عندهاااا اطرشلي مسج ضرووووووري ...


وابي وحده تاااخذلي كريمات وبدي لوشن ريحتهم حلووه وتكون 150 وعلبه مكيااج صغيره ومااتزيد عن 150 ابييييهم ضرووري 

وابييي دخووون علبتيين وابي دهن عود اصلي وعطريين بس يكوونن ريحتهم حلووو وابي تكون الاسعاار حلووه لان ميزانيتي قليله ...يعني يكونن كلهم 200

----------


## بنت بلال

*عسل طبيعي ضروري*

----------


## غروك

بنااات ابا وايد

منو تقدر توفرلي


1- لانجري
2- بجامات دلع شرات مال اوشيو لأني ما اقدر اروح أوشيو 
3-شادو ميك اب فور لايف 
4- فلات
5- سكارفات
وبس

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت افرول نسائي 

وبغيت توقيع

----------


## Cookies

أنا أدور ملابس و بجامات للحوامل خفيفة و قطنية و مريحه

----------


## بنت شربت

بغيت حد يوفر لي من هالعدادات
http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j0...ly-Counter.jpg
اللي تعرف من وين او تقدر توفرلي كميه تراسلني 
موفقين

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

منو تقدر توفر لي فرش سيقما سلم و استلم 
بالعموله اللي تحددها

----------


## فط فط 83

بغيت وحده تعرف تسوي اكل في ابوظبي مثل بوفيه لعشر اشخاص 
احيد تاجره اسمها كلي روح شي جيه تسوي اكل في ابوظبي 
ممكن الرابط مالها

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي شنط ماااركة كبار للجامعه .. باسعار معقوله

----------


## fifi_girl

> منو تقدر توفر لي فرش سيقما سلم و استلم 
> بالعموله اللي تحددها


Me 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ms.3wash

ابا وحدة تسوي حروف على اساور بس تبع الخيوط يعني الي تكون بيسطة و عملية مال بنات الكولج وجي .. 
وابا اسوي هدية وايد بسيطة و رمزية لربيعتي بس ما اعرف كيف لو وحدة تقدر تساعدني ..

----------


## juooly

ابي حد يبيع خيوط الكورشيه الصوفية والحريرية وبالوانها وباحجامه..وياريت تلبون الطلبية .. والسموحة..ا

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي عطر بلاك اكس اس .. black X S

----------


## فوآغي

بنات منو عندها المنتج مال تصغير الخشم

----------


## red apple

_بنآآت آبى 
استكرآآت حنآآ_

----------


## هديل المشاعر

ابي بناطلين خامتها استريتج و يبين شكلها شرات الجينز

ما ابي النوع اللي ضاغط على الجسم ابي اللي يكون واسع شوي

و يا ليت الاسعار تكون مناسبة غير مبالغ فيها لاني باخذ اكثر من حبة

----------


## الفـــــــرس

ابي فستان البسه في عرس اختي 

يكون سعره مناسب 


ولونه حلو .. وسايل هادي

ما احب الدفاشه

----------


## جفن الغدير

بغيت التاجرة الي تسوي شرايط وتكتب عليه الكلام

----------


## ¤ Cheriè ¤

أنا أبى من التاجرات يوفرون استكرات اللاب بأشكال حلوة و تناسب كل أحجام اللابات هب بس اللابات الصغيرة ^^

----------


## ااام محمد

ابي التاجرات اللي يبيعن هيلاهوبات

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

هلا بناااااااااااات

اريد عباايه كشخه للطلعه (( للعيد ))


واممممممممممم اريد عدسات عسلس مكبره للعبون 

بسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت ماء ورد خاص للبشره من المغرب
وهذي شكل العلبه

----------


## عيون المها!!

مســــــــــــــأأأأأأأْ الخيــــــــــــــــــــــررررر 

لكل الموجودات 

حبيباتي التاجرااااااااااات 

طلب جد جد جد ضروري وياليت لو توفرنه لي بسرعه .. كنت ادور ع مشد ينلبس تحت الفستااااااااااان 



بليييييييييييييز بليييييييييييز بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

> مســــــــــــــأأأأأأأْ الخيــــــــــــــــــــــررررر 
> 
> لكل الموجودات 
> 
> حبيباتي التاجرااااااااااات 
> 
> طلب جد جد جد ضروري وياليت لو توفرنه لي بسرعه .. كنت ادور ع مشد ينلبس تحت الفستااااااااااان 
> 
> وعندي صوره له .. 
> ...


 
مي2

----------


## فراشه_وردية

بغيت فساتين لبنتي عمرها سنة ونص للعيد

----------


## M!ss Nooty

ابا حد يشتريلي من موقع امازون ..

للتفاهم على الخاص ..

----------


## ذهبيه

يناات منو يعرف التاجره الي تبييع استرجات القطن
الي تنلبس تحت الثياب .... يكونن ساده وفيهن دانتيل عند الريل

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا ستريجات طويلة اللي تكون جنها جنز بس هي قطن
وأبا نوعية زينة

----------


## ღcute girlღ

ابا منيكان بدون راس بسعر معقووووووول .. مع الصور لو سمحتو  :Smile:

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا وحدة تسويلي توقيع فناااااااااااااان مابا رسومات وماعرف شو ,ابا ابدااااع+ ابا وحدة تصورلي بضاعتي تصوير بروفيشنال وتكون من عيمان او الشارجة..

واللي تطرشلي بليييييز تطرشلي رابط الموضوع مب تخليني ادور وعيوني تفتر!!!!!
ابا اشوف نموذج منشغلعا سواء للتوقيع او التصوير..

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت ماء ورد خاص للبشره من المغرب
وهذي شكل العلبه
مب مهم شكله العلبه ..المهم نوع القلعه

----------


## قلبي لك

بغيت احد من الرياض .. يوفر لي طلبيها من هناك .. 

وانا من الامارات .. لي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

*
ابى لبس بربري اللي فالصورة 
مقاس 3 سنوات او 4 سنوات 
للاسف خلص بسرعه 



يا ريت تتواصل معاي ع الخاص*

----------


## النقبية80

عباية اعراس راقيه

----------


## حلاوة دلع

بغيت تحامييل التضوييق للمتزوجات ..
التاجرة اللي متوفر عندها رجاء تراسلني...

----------


## انفاسك هواي

منو تبيع التيشيرتات المضيئة ؟؟

----------


## كرهت الدنيا

ابي خلطة تبيض 

تبيض 3 او 4 درجات على الاقل

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي بدل ولادية لعمر 8 سنوات وعمر 13 سنة 


وبدل بناتية لعمر 4 سنوات 

ابغي اشياء حلوة وسعرها مناسب ومتوفرة عند التاجرة مب تطلبها من برع

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا وحدة تسويلي توقيع فناااااااااااااان مابا رسومات وماعرف شو ,ابا ابدااااع+ ابا وحدة تصورلي بضاعتي تصوير بروفيشنال وتكون من عيمان او الشارجة..
> 
> واللي تطرشلي بليييييز تطرشلي رابط الموضوع مب تخليني ادور وعيوني تفتر!!!!!
> ابا اشوف نموذج من شغلعا سواء للتوقيع او التصوير..





> ابا ستريجات طويلة اللي تكون جنها جنز بس هي قطن
> وأبا نوعية زينة

----------


## ام مبارك 2009

السلام عليكم
خواتي من التاجره الي تبيع شباصات حق البنات 
الي مثل جمبوري رجوكن ضروري

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

تاجرات بغيت جهاز البخار الخاص للحمام المغربي
اللي يسوي بخار


كانت تاجره تبيعه ونسيت اسمها

----------


## ^ روح ^

بنات منو من التاجرات توفر لي هالمشد الخاص بالصدر بليز

----------


## كرهت الدنيا

ابي جلابيااات للعيد

----------


## بنت الغربية

*حبيــت آســآآل منـوو مـن آلتــآآجـرآآت تبيــع هـآلـآآســآآور..؟!*

[IMG][/IMG]





*ويفضـل لـو نفس آلصــوره آلـآآآولى*

----------


## UAQ_LADY

ابغي ميداليه ماركه اصليه تكون للسياره 

واتريااا الرد من التاجرااات

----------


## ام الغالي*

ادور من هذي العلب كميه 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## دانتيل

ابا تاجرات يسون كب كيك

----------


## Hamdo0na

السلام عليكم ..~ 

بغيت عده الحمام المغربي 
+
جهاز البخار اللي يركب في حمام السونا 

وشكرا

----------


## قوتشي قوتشي

ابغي حد يطلبلي من موقع صيني

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابااااا سكارفات قطن ..واباهم سودين و الرسم اللي عليهم ملون . 


ابااا بعد كفرات طررر لـ BB 9000

ووبث .

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> ابي خلطة تبيض 
> 
> تبيض 3 او 4 درجات على الاقل


مي تووو

----------


## قلبي حزيين

باغية الاكياس مالملابس والفساتين اللي اييج نفس قطع راقية اعتقد شمواه وبالوان مثل البيج والبني والعنابي
ماعرف لو عرفتوا لي او لا
اللي ايي نفس السحاب من جدام الكيس
انا احيدني شفت تاجرة تبيعه بس ضاعت عني والحين هلكت من كثر ما ادورها وما احصلها

----------


## شمه حمد

أريد استاند الاكسسوارات الحديد

----------


## فجيره

السلام عليكم خواتي 

شحالكم

بليز تعبت ادور كريم اساس حلو ع البشره مب وايد فاتح ولا غامج بشرتي وسط 

من اسوي المكيب للجامعه تطلع بقع للمكيب ابيض عند حلجي وعلى عيوني هالات اللي عندهم ميكب ومكياج يعني 

وردي او حلو للبشره بليز لا تبخلو عليه 

عندنا بنت ف الجامعه بشرتها حلوه وماتخبرنا بنوع مكياجها ظ والصراحه نغار . 

ههههه بليز الخاص

----------


## حلاوة دلع

ابا طقم ذهب ناعم وخفيف وهادي ما فيه حشرة وااايد..........

و بغيت اساور وحيولات ذهب اصفر ناعمة وبسيطة وخفيفة...

وبسعر زييين...

----------


## عفاري 1986

ابغي جلابيات فخمه بسرعه لمناسبه غاليه على قلبي

----------


## النقبية80

عباية اعراااااااااااااااااااس

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي بلايز ماركات اصلي
سايز سمول لو سمحتوا

----------


## ميميه88

بغيت طقم
مدس
قماط 
شنطه
بسعر مناسب
بلييييييز

----------


## حلاوة دلع

بغيييت براقع للوالدة الله يحفظها...

----------


## سري في خبرتي

مراااحب بنات

منو التاجرة الي تبيع هالشنطة..بغيتها بسعر معقول وهل وياها اكسسوارات

ارجو التواصل على الخاص

----------


## نهر الحياه

أريد نفس هالشنط :

----------


## ونة خفوقي

جهاز البخار اللي يركب في حمام السونا

----------


## بسمة شوق

ادور كفرات E5

----------


## M!s Sweety

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبوبات ابي جهاز الرسم على الاظافر نفس هذا مب الكبير 



وابي معاه اكثر عن شكل 
والسموحة

----------


## dxb-bride

مرحباا

التاجرات الماهرات فالطبخ 

بغيتكن اطرشولي لنكاتكن بليز

ابا اكلات خفيفه وحلوه وبسيطه بافكار يديده وغريبه

حق عزيمة بنات خفيفه..

وشكرا ^_^

----------


## آلعــنقآء

السلآم عليكم بنات ..

بليز محتايه مساعدتكن ..

انا شفت موضوع فالمنتدى يعرض كفرات لسرير .. والحين يوم جيت اجيك عليه ما لقيته للاسف..

بعرض لكن الصوره وشوفن الي اتعرف الموضوع تحط الرابط ..



بلييز بنات ابىى مساعدتكن

----------


## الوساميه

أبا بلاك بيري أخر موديل وبسعر حلو ..

أباه يديد ..

اللي تقدر توفره لي تتواصل معاي عالخاص

----------


## الوساميه

> إذآ ممكن وحدة من التاجرات توفر حقي حآي الحقيبة
> 
> انآ شفتهآ مع تاجرة بس مآ آذكر إسمهآ إذآ ممكنً تسآعدونيً



أنا أبا مثل هالشنطه بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ام سعووودي

السلام عليكم خواتي العزيزات 
ممكن منكم مساعدة 
بغيت ليت الليزر اللي يضوي في الظلام 

اللي يضوي شرات النجوم في السما ويكون ملون التاجرة اللي عندها ليتها اتراسلني عالخاص مع عرض الصورة عسب اتأكد هذا يبيهونه في محلات الاشياء الغريبة والعجيبة وهالمحلات بس فدبي ماشي فبوظبي

----------


## أحلى ملك

> *حبيــت آســآآل منـوو مـن آلتــآآجـرآآت تبيــع هـآلـآآســآآور..؟!*
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ويفضـل لـو نفس آلصــوره آلـآآآولى*



وانا بعد أبا بس نفس الصورة الاخيرة ويكون الاسم بالانجليزى ^__*

----------


## أحلى ملك

> ابا دمية آية اللي تقرأ القرآن


وانا بعد ولو فى شخصية تخص الاولاد بعد ابا 

وبسعر معقوووووووووووول لو سمحتوا

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحبا 

الي تقدر توفر لي بنطالين وكعب كشخه للسكيني 
ترااااسلني بسسسسسسسسرعه

----------


## الدانة

بسعر معقوووووووول ^_^

----------


## صرخة الروح

ممكن عبي قصات حلوه وفخمه ويكون فيها شوي تطريز بس يكون الاسعار حلوه ومعقوله ...

----------


## لؤلؤ الصغيرهـ

السلام علييييييييييييييكم ..

ابغي تي شيرتاات سبنج بؤؤب و اي شي اشكاال بنووتييهـ ..

و يا رييت تكوون المقاااساات XL-X-S 

اتمنى تساااعدني ..

في حفظ الله ..

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا وحدة تسويلي كب كيك وتكون الزينة اللي عليه وردية..
ابا صور لشغها + اسعارها وماباها غالية وايد!!!

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

الغاليات

إلي عندها متوفر كفرات للسرير مقاس كينج 220*260

تراسلني بالصور والأسعار بارك الله فيكم

----------


## dxb.7

1-كفرات كينج سايز 
2-عبي كشخه
3-فستان سمبل شيفون
4-بجايم سبونج بوب ولا رسوووم قياس XL

----------


## ارمانيه

ابي تتاجره توفرلي ميكب حلو باسعار الجمله

----------


## ريماس $

بنات بغيت شامبو الخيل + نعال لاختي قياس36

----------


## SheikatAlbnat

خواتي منو تبيع علاقة شنظ ؟؟؟
موديلات متنوعه ؟

----------


## هبوب الشوق

مرحباااااااااااااااا... منوه من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي عدسات ملوووونه بس نظر...وتكون حلوه و مريحه فالعين

اطرش لي ع الخااااااااااص.... ومشكورات مقدما"

----------


## ريماس $

بنات بغيت سوع اقل من 300 +حمام السونا فيه كرسي

----------


## m.dxb88

هلا بغيت 

ثياب ماركات اصليه غير بربري لياهل عمرها 4 شهور

----------


## Ms.3wash

كفرات بلاك بيري 9000 بس تكون غريبة وسبشل .. وحبذا لو ألوانها فاقة وجذابة

----------


## maryo0o0m

بغيت عباه للعيد 


كل ما ادش ادور علي حد ما احصل ولا موضوع

----------


## نعيمية دلع

ابي كب كيك راقي وطبعا العدد بيكون 75 وابييييييييييييه فخم

----------


## ilqa6wa

*عااااااااااااااااجل*
*تاجرات الشراشف*

*انا من العين*

*اللي تقدر توصللي الشرشف باجر الاحد*

*تتواصل وياية عشان اشوف شراشفها*

----------


## أم غلا34

ابا الآله اللي تسوي استكرات الحنا بسعر معقول
حمام السونا فيه كرسي مساج القدم طلبته من وحدة ويانا 
في المنتدى لين ألحين ماردت علي أو الجهازالصغير
الأبيض اللي ينحط في الحمام

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

كابات وربطات راس بناتيه

----------


## to0omy

السلام عليكم

قبل فتره شفت موضوع لوحده من الخوات تبيع اكسسوارات مثل مسلسل زواره خميس
وبعدين دوره موضوعها ولالقيته !

اللي تعرف اسم التاجره ياريت ترسله عالخاص
وشكرا

----------


## Cookies

بغيت كب كيك بالحلوى... كانت في تاجره تسوي طلبيات حق العيد بس للأسف ما أعرف شو أسمها؟؟؟ اللي تعرفها بلللليز تخبرني

----------


## business_girl

مرحبا

خلاص مابا

----------


## علوه

ابي قمصان نوم راقيه وحلوة ويديده 
مقاس كبير (XL)

----------


## ريـم زايـد

مرحبا بنات ..

ابا ارقام حريم يسوون اكل ويوصلون الصبح كريوق للمدرسه* فالعين* 
بليز بنات اللي تعرف وحده اكلها حلو عشان دوم نتعامل وياها...

اللي تعرف حد تراسلني عالخاص لان مابدخل هالموضوع مره ثانيه

----------


## صرخة الروح

اريد عبي لوسمحتوا اسعارها حلوه ... ومعقوله

----------


## ṡϧ¢яϧт

السلاام عليكم ، 
شحالكم خواتي . . ؟

واللـه انا بغيت [ سشوار محمول ]
يعني يشتغل ع البطاريه ولا الشحنْ
آحسه زين ينشل كل مكـانٍ ،
ف اللي تقدر اتوفرلي اياه والله مادري وين احصلـه ><

----------


## السراب2010

لوسمحتوا ابي المشد الاندنوسي الكبير فالعرض مب فالطول بس

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبي شغلات دلع .. أي شي دلع طرشولي على الخاص

جواتي . لبس . تيشيرتات . بجايم . .. و بالنسبة للبس أبي قياس اكس لارج و دبل اكس لارج

----------


## shapi

انا طالبة في جامغة الشارجه خريجه هالكورس وعندي مشروع تخرج موقع تجاري ولان العميد عيبته الفكره انا اتشجعت لان فكرتي اسوي بضاعه لسجناء بشرطة بوظبي والشارجه وبالاضافه الى بضائع التاجرات فهالمنتدى اذا ما عندهم مانع اذا ما عليكم كلافه ابي معلومات عن التجرات عسب يكون موقعي مميز . لان ابي اخذ امتياز 
ابي من التاجرات يكتبون معلومات عنهم مثل السيره الذاتيه - اسمهم - العمر - ايميلاتهم -صوره تعريفيه عنهم - متى بدو المهنه وشو الاسباب - وطرفه صارت لهم من خلال تعاملهم مع الزبونات ..
بليييييييييز ساعدوني ما عندي وقت لا تحاتون لانه مجرد مشروع اذا عن الصوره ما مهمه وايد بس عسب شكل الموقع

----------


## لؤلؤ الصغيرهـ

السلام علييييييييييكم ..

اخبااااااااركم ..؟

خااطري اهديهاا هالاسؤارهـ .. بلييييييييييييز اللي يعرف من يسوينهاا

طرشوولي ع الخااااص ..

----------


## مناكير فوشية

مرحبا بنات  :Smile:  
أبغي كب كيك .. ما بغيه ميني .. أبغي العادي .. 
عندي الشـكل مهم و الطعم أهم .. مابغي فيه وااايد شكر و ما ينأكل
انا من دبي .. و الكمية الي اباها للتجربة بحدود 12 حبة او ما يهم اقل كمية عند التاجرة 
انا جاادة بس بليز اتحطلي رابط الموضوع ابا اقرى شروطها و اشوف شغلها 
 :Smile:  

صدق في خاطري فتأكدو اني جادة

----------


## الامنيات الثلاثة

السلام عليكم
بغيت اشرطة كرتون قديمة منو اتبيع او تعرف حد يبيع ولو من محل

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

شحالكن خواتي 
من فترة ابحث في المنتدى عن الواير لس لانه كانت وحدة من التاجرات تبيعه بس مالقيتها 
فأي وحدة ممكن توفره لي ولا تدلني على اللي تبيعه جزاها الف خير

----------


## إيمان العلي

منو تقدر توفر لي كريم أو أي شي ينحط على والويه قبل إستخدام جهاز البخار وبسعر معقول

----------


## ام بدر

منو تاجره الي تقدر توفرلي لهاية الطفل الي ينكتب عليها الاسم

----------


## الدانة

ابا تيشيرتات كاااااااابلز لي ولريلي بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## صرخة الروح

اريد عبايات حلوه وطر وفخمه تكفوووووووون ضرووووووري

----------


## @الحلا كله@

ممكن التاجره اللي تبيع جلابيات أولاد وبنات

----------


## سما الأمارات

منو التاجره اللي عارضه كوولكشن يدديد من العبي 

ومستخدمه فيه عارظه فلبينيه اظن عبيهااا طررررر

ابيها بسرررررعه بلييييز

----------


## Om Nour

> وانا بعد ولو فى شخصية تخص الاولاد بعد ابا 
> 
> وبسعر معقوووووووووووول لو سمحتوا


السلام عليكم 
وانا بعد عزيزاتي واذا فيه للأولاد بعد اذا سمحتوا اللعبة آية الي تقرأ قرأن

----------


## ماحد شراتي

ابي فستان عرس للبيع وبسعر اوكي لو سمحتوا

----------


## الساهيه

أبغي علاق الشنط اللي نفس الجيوب و أبغي منظم الشنط ~

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي العدسات اللون الاسود وبسعر حلوووووووووو

----------


## Ms.Abady

بنااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييييز ابي فستان حوامل
الله عندها اطرش لي الصور ع الخاص

----------


## مناكير فوشية

ابا كب كيك  :Frown:

----------


## ام بدر

اريد لهايات اطفال بالاسامي

----------


## أم سهييل

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 

طالبتنكم خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي تحاميل فيرجن لتضييق المهبل 
لاني دورت بصيدلياتنا وما لقيت يمكن عشان انا من منطقة نائيه بليييييز خواتي ساعدوني

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

بغيت ملابس لعيالي من ماركه ralph lauren تكون اصليه 

في البلاد غير متوفر هالموديل و في الموقع غير متوفر القياس 

اللي عايشه برع البلاد لو تقدر توفره لي بكون شاكره لها 

لو اي تاجره تعرف و ين بتلاقي قياسات من موقع ثاني بعد زين 

المطلوب عدد 2 فستان لعمر 4 سنوات و 8 سنوات 



قميص ولد عدد 1 لعمر 10 سنوات 



اتمنى لو قبل العيد

----------


## chocolaxx

لو سمحتو يابنات منو تسوي زفات حلوة باسم العروسة والعريس

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

منو تقدر اتوفر لي مصاصات صافيوا بالنكهات

حمني شافه بالدعايه في قناة الاطفال وكل يوم يصيح يريد منهم ما لقيتهم في كارفور و لا الجمعيه اتوقعهم صناعه سعوديه و لا كويتيه و بعدها ما نزات الامارات

هو عباره عن مصاص يشرب فيه الحليب و المصاص فيه نكهه

هذا اللي فهمته منه 







اللي شافته في الامارات خاصه بدبي تخبرني وين 

واللي تقدر توفره لي من خارج الامارات تراسلني عالخاص 

مشكورين

----------


## maryo0o0m

مصممات العبي وينكم

محتايه عبايه

----------


## همسه ولمسه

> منو التاجره اللي عارضه كوولكشن يدديد من العبي 
> 
> ومستخدمه فيه عارظه فلبينيه اظن عبيهااا طررررر
> 
> ابيها بسرررررعه بلييييز


me too

----------


## نظرات حانيه

> وانا بعد أبا بس نفس الصورة الاخيرة ويكون الاسم بالانجليزى ^__*



انا بعد ابا شراتكن وااااااااااااااايد عايبني وابا بد خواتم راسلوووني

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

*احزمه هيرمز او ماركات ثانيه واكسسوارات ماركه*

----------


## معاني راقيه

ابغي قوالب رسم لحواجب
اللي تقدر اتوفرهم لي تراسلني ع الخاص
ضروري بليز

----------


## نظرات حانيه

> *ابا شرات ها اليقينز ملونين ومرسومين منو تقدر تيبلي شراتهن طبعا يكون قطن ناعم وبارد مب نايلون*



محد رد عليه منو تقدر تيبلي شرااااااااااااااااااتهن

----------


## فوآغي

بنات ابغي اكياس حق اغراض احجام كبيره ووسط وصغيره

----------


## ام مبارك 2009

خواتي ماحد رد عليه عشان الشباصات 
البنوتات الي مثل موقع جمبوري

----------


## لبى قلبه

> اريد لهايات اطفال بالاسامي


واناااااااااااااااا ابي

----------


## أم فلفول

أحواض سمج تتعلق على اليدار نسيت منو تبيع

----------


## فطـــامي 750

> بنات ابغي اكياس حق اغراض احجام كبيره ووسط وصغيره

----------


## malak-elro7

بنات اللي عندها دراعة غاويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يليت تراسلني عالخاص
بليـــــــــز ضروري أباها هالاسبوع قبل يوم الجمعة ....أي لون عادي المهم تكون حلوه وراقية

مقاس لارج أو اكس لارج...ضروووووووووووووري وبسرعه لو سمحتوا

----------


## آهات القلب

بغيت نعول فلات ...اللي يكون متسااوي من تحت 

اللي عندها تراسلني بالصور ويا الاسعاار

----------


## Ms.3wash

ابا كفرااااااات بلاك بيري 9000 بليييييييييز خاصة الي تكون شفافة ومطاطية وبألوان حلوووة 
بلييييييييييييييييييييييز  :Frown:

----------


## كرهت الدنيا

ابي خلطة تبيض مش تفتيح ولا صفاء ابي بيااااااااااااااااض 

منو عندها ويكون اكييييييييييد ومضمووون ومش ضااااار

----------


## مناكير فوشية

محد يسوي كب كيك ؟ معقوولة ؟ 

انزين انا بحاول اتذكر اسماء عضوات حبيت كب كيكاتهن 
بس مب متأكدة .. 

بنكوشة
Miss bite


اهم شيء يكون شيء توصيل لدبي

----------


## العهود111

بنات اريد 
الماكينة الصغيرة مالت الخياطة وبأرخص الاسعار 
+ 
ألة الاظافر الصغيرة >> وبأرخص الاسعار ^^

----------


## musalel

ابا *مراضع ولهايات ديوور*

نسيت اسم التاجره اللي توفرهم

بلييييييييييييز دلوني عليها

----------


## malak-elro7

بنات اللي عندها دراعة غاويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يليت تراسلني عالخاص
بليـــــــــز ضروري أباها هالاسبوع قبل يوم الجمعة ....أي لون عادي المهم تكون حلوه وراقية

مقاس لارج أو اكس لارج...ضروووووووووووووري وبسرعه لو سمحتوا




ما حصلت اللي ابغيه للحين ..للأسف

وأبا سعر معقول ..لا تبالغون فالأسعار^^

----------


## ساره خالد

تاجرات فديتكم أبا توزيعات راقيه 100 ب200 درهم ضروري ماربغي كاكاو وهالاشياء أبغي شي لحريم توزيعات لحريم

----------


## ساره خالد

> منو التاجره اللي عارضه كوولكشن يدديد من العبي 
> 
> ومستخدمه فيه عارظه فلبينيه اظن عبيهااا طررررر
> 
> ابيها بسرررررعه بلييييز

----------


## الدانة

ابا تيشيرتات كابلز لي ولريلي وياليت يكووووووونن جاهزااااااااااات وموجودات عندكن 

بسعر معقوووووووووووووووول

----------


## الدانة

ابااااااااا الfrollic بأسرع وقت كل الالوان وبسعر حلو ...... لاني اعرف اسعارهن ^_^

----------


## هدى يوسف

طرشولي روابط تاجرات العبي أبغي أفصل تقريبا 7او 8 عبي أنا وخواتي والاسعار تكون بحدود المعقول

----------


## هدى يوسف

وأبغي قباضات تكون كبيره وكشخه بسعر زين مع الصور

----------


## صرخة الروح

ممكن عبي راقيه

----------


## ماحد شراتي

ابي اشكر كل التاجرات اللي تواصلن وياي

حبيباتي ابي فستان عرس ابيض مب فستان سهره

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

> وأبغي قباضات تكون كبيره وكشخه بسعر زين مع الصور


مي تو

+ 

ربطات وكابات بناتيه 

الصور والاسعار عالخاص

----------


## أم خرباش

السلام عليكم و الرحمه 

بغيت فستان و فيه فيونكه و حتى بدون فيونكه المهم فستان حلو 

بس ماعرف قياسي يا S OR M

----------


## glbe

ادور على جينز سكيني بجميع الالوان التاجره
اللي متوفر عندها ياليت تراسلني ..~

----------


## musalel

ابا مرااااضع ديوووووووووووووور

----------


## روح الوفاء

بنااات ابااا حد يسويلي وساااائط ظروووووري الي تعرف تراسلني ع الخاااص

----------


## رذاذ المسك

السلام عليكم 

ابا حد يوفري جاي زعفران اللي شرات اللبتون

----------


## اااام تميم

ابي العاب زوجيه -وبودرة تضييق --------بس اااااااااااااااااارجوووووووووووووووكم بسررررررررررعه

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا كب كيك ف حدود الدرهمين للحبة عسب بازار الكلية^^
وتكون الزينة وردية

----------


## malak-elro7

بنات اللي عندها دراعة غاويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يليت تراسلني عالخاص
بليـــــــــز ضروري أباها هالاسبوع قبل يوم الجمعة ....أي لون عادي المهم تكون حلوه وراقية

مقاس لارج أو اكس لارج...ضروووووووووووووري وبسرعه لو سمحتوا




ما حصلت اللي ابغيه للحين ..للأسف

وأبا سعر معقول ..لا تبالغون فالأسعار^^

----------


## قلبي يباهم

بناااااااااات ابي حد يشتريلي شي من النت 

راسلووني ع الخاااااااص

----------


## أحلى ملك

> السلام علييييييييييكم ..
> 
> اخبااااااااركم ..؟
> 
> خااطري اهديهاا هالاسؤارهـ .. بلييييييييييييز اللي يعرف من يسوينهاا
> 
> طرشوولي ع الخااااص ..



وانا بعد ابا الموديل الثانى لو سمحتوا باسعار معقوووووووولة

----------


## @الحلا كله@

منو التاجره اللي تبيع جلابيااات أولاد وبنااات
انتظرهااا على الخاااص

----------


## كتكوته21

ابي وحده من تاجرات توفر لي كوسيهات مع دلاغ

وابي عدسات كوين كلر البيضا بس بور

وفراشي سيقما

----------


## على البال

منو تقدر تساعدني وتقولي وين بلقى التوزيعات مال العيدية (في المرفق)

----------


## ashash

التاجره اللي اتبيع اكياس سادة و باسعار معقولة .. اتراسلني

----------


## قوشي

مرجبا خواتي
اريد وحده تبيع سحناه مالح تكون شغل حلو واريد بعد اجار مانجا هندي بحبه سوده وبعد اجار ليمون 
ياليت تخبروني وين القاهن

----------


## هند0

بغيت عطورات سمارت الحجم الصغير

----------


## فوآغي

ابا فستان يكون مفصخ من ورا كامل
شي رااص ابغي ع الجسم وقطعته حرير
وكت

يكون سمبل يعني وكلاااس 

مقـاس سمول لـ ميديم 
بسرررعه بناااات ضروري اباااااااااااااه

----------


## سلفية

اللي تبيع عقال اجنر بعد ابا اسم التاجرة بليييييز 
بسرررعه بلييييييييز ضروري ابااااااااااااا الاغراض

----------


## رذاذ المسك

بارك الله فيكم
حابه اطلب جاي زعفران اللي شرات اللبتون

----------


## سلفية

للناجرااااااااااات الراقيات اريد فستان كلاسيك حلللللللللو خفيف وراقي ما فيه دندشة واااايد حق حفلة صغيرة انا وريلي بسسسس

بليييييز ساعدوني ضرووري

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا كب كيك ف حدود الدرهمين للحبة عسب بازار الكلية^^
> وتكون الزينة وردية

----------


## cute MaMa

اريد قهوة سعودية تنباع في سوبرماركت الداوودي في ابراج زمزم في مكه
مكتوب عليها قهوة واحدة البادية وتحت مكتوب عويدي
لون البكس ذهبي ومرسوم عليه دله
اريد كميه للي تقدر توفرها لي  :Smile:

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

قباضات ورد كبار مابا دانتيل وتور

وربطات وكابات بناتيه 


الصور والاسعار عالخاص

----------


## احتاجك..

منو تسو صينية بطاطس بالفرن؟؟
اباها حق العشا اليوم^^

----------


## samaaary

السلام عليكن

انا ابي اساور لليد بكل الالوان والاشكال وابي شنط صغيره لليد

وشكرا

----------


## glbe

جينز سكيني بكل الالوآن ...~

----------


## نخوبه

تـــــــــــــــــآجراات منوو فيكم من مكة أو قريب مكه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
أبآآ وحده توفرلي شي من هنــآكي  :Smile:

----------


## لوودي

بنات بغيت هالكريم Advanced Natural Body لتبييض الجسم 

منو تقدر تطلبي هالكريم ؟؟؟؟

هالكريم عرضوه في عالم التسوق ..

----------


## ام حمد123

وين احصل ع قطع الساده المشجر او النقش الاسلامي 
ومحلات اللي تبيعهن في العين

----------


## ساره خالد

تجوات ضروري أبا سنتيان شفاف الي ينلبس للاعراس يكون السير الي ورا والحملات شفافات

----------


## A & M

مساكمـ اللهـ بالخـــير خواتــــي ^^

بغيت *علب الكب الكيك الشفافه* تكفي لعشره حبات او اكثر احسن ،،

الي عندها تراسلني ..

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

أبغي تاجره تسويلي توقيع فلاشي بس تكون شااااااااطره

----------


## لحظة صمت!!

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا بغيت التاجرات إلي تبيع على ماا اظن شي مثل الكابات حق الأطفاال علشاان السبووح 
وعلشان الشامبو ماا ينزل على عيونهم

----------


## mariaa

ابا وحدة تقدر تطلب لي من مواقع امريكية

----------


## أم أريج

مطلوب خيطان صوف نوعية جيدة وسعر مناسب

----------


## عسووووله

انا احييد وحده اتبيع شي عشاان معرفة جنس الجنين 
دورة الموضوع لين تعبت ماحصلته  :Frown:

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيت بوكسات السويت الصغار 

البوكسات الشفافه للسويتات

----------


## ريماس $

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااات ابااااااااااااااااااا شامبو الخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخيل 
الخيل ضرورررررررررررررررري  :12 (100):  :12 (93):  :12 (8):

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا شامبو الخيل 
ضروررررررررررري دخيلكن  :12 (100):

----------


## نخوبه

> تـــــــــــــــــآجراات منوو فيكم من مكة أو قريب مكه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
> أبآآ وحده توفرلي شي من هنــآكي

----------


## أحلى ملك

> السلام علييييييييييكم ..
> 
> اخبااااااااركم ..؟
> 
> خااطري اهديهاا هالاسؤارهـ .. بلييييييييييييز اللي يعرف من يسوينهاا
> 
> طرشوولي ع الخااااص ..



وانا بعد ابا الموديل الثانى لو سمحتوا باسعار معقوووووووولة

----------


## rehanna

ابي عضوة تييب كلاشياء يدوية وانا بطلب منهم من اميركا ممكن..

----------


## .همس الشفايف

انا ابا حلاوة رقة المشاعر بسعر جيد والتوصيل مع المندوب للشارجه

وبعد بغيت سوع نسائية سعرها اقل عن 300

ومشكوورين

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

بنااااات ابي نعووول حلوه للكليه فلاااااات باشكااال مميزززززة بسررعه
وابي اسعار معقولة مب مباااالغ فيها

----------


## CUTELADY

ابغي سجادة الجيب بس السعر درهمين مع الشحن
منو توفرلي؟

----------


## بنوتة متميزة

فديتكن ابغي نعول مسطحة وحلوة مقاس 38

----------


## magic rose

ابغي مجموعة الايسي من ام مهرة وهذا متجرها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=179
بس لاسف محد يرد علي انا طرشتلها رساله خاصة واتصلت لها عل الرقم اللي هيه محطتنه بس مغلق بليز صار شهر ونص احاول ومحد يرد علي 
اللي يعرف عنها شي يخبرني لاني صدق حابة اشتري منتجاتها بلبيييز خبروني ما عرفت وين اكتب طلبي فكتبته هنيه والسموحة منكن

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

مين تاخذلي رصيد من سكايبي ب30 درهم واطرشلها رصيد واصل ب50 

http://www.skypesmile.com/ar/index.php?categoryid=3 من هذا الموقع

----------


## أم أريج

مطلوب خيطان صوف نوعية جيدة وسعر مناسب

----------


## ام عذوب

السلام عليكم
بغيت اطلب ميني كب كيك واباه على يوم السبت 
اذا ممكن

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خواتيه ..
بغيت عود معطـــر ريحته تشل المكان وممزوووور عطر ..
اللي عندها طلبيه تتواصل معايه فالخاص
بلييييز لاتفشلونيه وتبيعون علييه عود اي كلام : (
لنها صارت معايه من قبل

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

> قباضات ورد كبار مابا دانتيل وتور
> 
> 
> 
> الصور والاسعار عالخاص

----------


## sama DXB

منو عندها صالون منزلي ؟؟! 
ياريت يكون ف دبي  :Smile:  
محتايتنه اليوووووووم

----------


## سكووون الليل

*ابغي جلابيه او موديل لصباح العيد الوانها حلوه فاتحه وفرايحيه ياليت لو من الشيفون قياس لارج الي عندها طلبي تراسلني وشكرااااااااااا*

----------


## ام بدر

مطلوب لهايات الهيال بالاسم

----------


## أم مطر

اللي عندها منتجات افون

بغيت ارواج نفس اللي فالصوره اللي لونه اخضر فاتح

----------


## شمه حمد

بنات أريد بضاعة بسعر الجملة :

جلابيات للبيت صيفية وشتوية 
قطع مع شيلهم
شيل صفوة ولندني مشجرة وسادة
اكسسوارات 
علاقات الاكسسوارات 
عارض الاكسسوارات خص العقود والحلق
أكياس شفافة ب3 أحجام مختلفة ع أساس أحط فيهن الاكسسوارات لما أبيعهم

لاحضوا بغيت سعر الجملة وبكميات تقريباً من كل شي 50 حبة 

يا ريت الأسعار والتفاصيل والصور ع الخاص 

ما برد ألا على البنت ألي يعجبني عرضها وتكون رسالتها كاملة بالأسعار والصور ويسمحولي الباقين

----------


## *فرااااشة*

السلام عليكم

بغيت التاجرات اللي يبيعن قطع شيفون

اريد من تقدر اتوفر لي شيفون بلون الكحلي

----------


## glbe

تاجرات الجينز الاسكيني بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ياليت تردن

احيد وحده اسمها مريم الشحي بس ماشي من مواضيعها جينز اسكيني 

طلب خـآص

----------


## uae-me-uae

ابا علبه سواره كارتير بس اتكون الاصلي لان عليه سوارتي ضاعت  :Frown:

----------


## فاخرة

السلام عليكم 


شحالكم يارربكم بخير 

منو تقدر توفرلي الكورسيه الامريكي الاصلي .

----------


## Ms.3wash

بلييييييييييييييييييز كفرات بلاك بيري ...  :Frown:

----------


## نعبني غلاه

بليييييييز ابآآ اقمصة نووم واكسسوارات

----------


## بنت العقيد

وسايط للملجه و العرس ^^

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

ابغي وحده تطلب لي من موقع .ioffer

----------


## بنت العقيد

وسايط للملجه و العرس ^^

----------


## ثمايل

ابا اله امجوي تراااافل للاماكن الحساسه 
وهااا صورتهاااا 




بليز منو تقدر توفرهااا لي

----------


## سنيوريتا79

مرحبا بنات
اريد درااااعة فخمه فخمه وما يهمني السعر وياليت لو اللون ذهبي

----------


## توتة2002

السلام عليكم ....................
خواتي لو سمحتن ابا ارقام بي=وووووووو هد-

----------


## توتة2002

السلام عليكم............
لو سمحتن خواتي ابا ارقم لبياعات بجايم وقمصان نوم اين البيت
في مدينة العين

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

> ابا اله امجوي تراااافل للاماكن الحساسه 
> وهااا صورتهاااا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بليز منو تقدر توفرهااا لي



وانا بعد

----------


## juoj

بنات بدي ملابس سباحه اسلاميه مين من التاجرات ببيعها

----------


## عذاب_العين

ابا اعرف منو التاجره الي تسوي 
توزيعات بالفلوس 
يعني التوزيعه يشكلونها بالفلوس على شكل مربعات او ورد 
اذا بغيت 200 حبه بكم مثلا ! ومن فئة الخمس دراهم 
واريد صور من شغلها

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

بنات منوه يقدر يطلب لي من موقع صيني

حصلت الطلب

----------


## موزة الغفلي

ابغي ستكرات حنا من هند0 ابغي رابطها لوسمحتوا

----------


## نور زوجها

مساء الخير

منو من التاجرات الحبوبات تقدر توفر لي لوسيون الصبار... ويا ليت تكون فالدولة لأني ما أقدر أطلب من برع ومصاريف الشحن تكون علي أفضل شي من البلاد  :Smile: 

اللي عندها يا ليت تراسلني عالخاص

أخت نور زوجها

----------


## سوارة

ابغي حد يوفر لي قطع استريش ساده

----------


## سنيوريتا79

> مرحبا بنات
> اريد درااااعة فخمه فخمه وما يهمني السعر وياليت لو اللون ذهبي

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

بليزززز أبغي هديه فخمه لزوجي فديته ^_^

----------


## شجون روح

مرحبا
بغيت قطع شيفون تايجر و طاااوس

----------


## dxb-bride

ابا اكلات خفيفه ليوم الجمعه

----------

